# URUGUAY | Projects & Construction



## demapop

Oriental Republic of Uruguay










Area: 176,215 km²

Capital: Montevideo

Administrative divisions: 19 departments: Artigas, Canelones, Cerro Largo, Colonia, Durazno, Flores, Florida, Lavalleja, Maldonado, Montevideo, Paysandú, Rio Negro, Rivera, Rocha, Salto, San José, Soriano, Tacuarembó, Treinta y Tres

Population: 3,251,526 (2011)

Official language: Spanish

Government: Constitutional republic

Ethnic groups: White 88%, Mestizo 8%, Black 4%, Amerindian (practically nonexistent)

Religion: Church and state are officially separated since 1916 (Roman Catholic 47.1%, non-Catholic Christians 11.1%, nondenominational 23.2%, Jewish 0.3%, atheist or agnostic 17.2%, other 1.1%)

HDI: 0,783
​


----------



## demapop

*MONTEVIDEO | CELEBRA BUILDING | 8 fl | U/C*

_Information & Renders By Zona America_

Created by Architects Carlos Ott & Carlos Ponce de Leon, Celebra represents an architectural milestone of the highest international quality, and an expression of the newest world wide trends in technological building solutions, required by most of the companies settling in the country.

Offering more than 10.000 m2 of business space conceived according to the highest quality levels and maximum care for the environment Celebra will, by all means, mean an important step in building on a Businessa nd Technology Park with high levels of regional & international competitiveness.




































​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by MPR Project Management_




































​


----------



## LCIII

It's cool. Too bad it's so short.


----------



## demapop

^^

You're right, with more floors would be great!

Thanks for comment


----------



## demapop

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | MALDONADO | Onix Punta del Este | 23 fl | U/C*

_Renders By Onix Punta del Este_

Residential













































​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by Norte Construcciones, March 2012_









​


----------



## demapop

*COLONIA | Altos del Plata | 5 fl l U/C*

_Renders By Atijas_

Residential


















​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by Campiglia Construcciones_




































​


----------



## demapop

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | MALDONADO | Mansa 16 | 21 fl | Prep*

_Renders By El Inmobiliario_

Residential













































​


----------



## demapop

^^

Mansa 16, Punta del Este 360º Tour
​


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great projects!!


----------



## Mannesmann

a lot of green spaces, I like that!


----------



## demapop

el palmesano said:


> ^^ great projects!!


 :hug:



Mannesmann said:


> a lot of green spaces, I like that!


I also like green spaces 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## demapop

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | MALDONADO | Miami Boulevard | 23 fl | U/C*

_Renders By Berdino & Diaz_

Residential




































​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by user santi.uru_



santi.uru said:


> ​


----------



## demapop

*COLONIA | Altos del Virrey | 5 fl l T/O*

_Renders By El Inmobiliario_

Condo hotel


















​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by user busKT1perro_



busKT1perro said:


> ​


----------



## demapop

Next Page


----------



## demapop

--->>>


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*

_Information & Renders By Parque de las Ciencias_

_GENERAL INFO_

Soon to become Latin America’s most modern free zone. Its conception is based on applying the most technologically advanced infrastructure and efficient services, oriented in receiving companies with activities in the science and technology sectors.










_INFRASTRUCTURE_

.Main boulevards, green areas, and designated cargo services roads

.Electricity and backup energy service

.In-house high quality domestic and industrial water system

.Advanced waste water treatment plant

.Fiber optic network

.International communications through multiple carriers

.CCTV monitoring system

.Fire prevention and detection

.Abundant parking lots










_SERVICES_

.Full support service to structure your project

.Rent of roof space for office related activities

.Rent of roof space for logistics related activities

.Rent of terrain for own construction

.Rent of parking spaces

.Electricity distribution and operation

.Gateway control for entrance and exit of people and goods

.Security monitoring, with professional guards and camera network

.Help desk

.Full maintenance

.Restaurant/cafeteria

.Further items…










_LOCATION_

Parque de las Ciencias enjoys a privileged location in the department of Canelones, neighboring Montevideo. It is less than 1 kilometer from the international airport of Carrasco, which services the whole country. It is only minutes away from the country’s main maritime port and Montevideo’s historic downtown.
Canelones is Uruguay’s largest department, with a population of approximately half a million people. It is the bridge that communicates the capital city to the rest of the country. It is the industrial center of Uruguay, and its residential sector is substantially growing: it is by default the expansion area of Montevideo. To ensure yourself in Uruguay’s future means to invest in Canelones.
​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*





​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*









Aereal view: first stage construction 2010-2013









Infrastructure & building masterplan









Office 101 building, pharmaceutical factory, research & development
​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*









Portal of entry and administrative offices



























Office 101 building 
​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*









Office MO Building









Multipurpose building M1 & office building MO in front 









Multipurpose building M2 
​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*









Other infrastructures: power substation









Logistic building 









pharmaceutical plant
​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*



























Office 201 building
​


----------



## demapop

*CANELONES | Parque de las Ciencias | U/C*













































Restaurants & services plaza

_Renders & Updates By Parque de las Ciencias_
​


----------



## panda-raccoon

Great pics Demapop. Uruguay rocks!


----------



## Bolsilludo

Very nice projects, specially Celebra and Parque de las Ciencias.


----------



## demapop

panda-raccoon said:


> Great pics Demapop. Uruguay rocks!





Bolsilludo said:


> Very nice projects, specially Celebra and Parque de las Ciencias.


:cheers:

Thanks for the comments :nocrook:

Greetings :wave:!
​


----------



## demapop

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | MALDONADO | Alexander Collection Condominium | 15 fl | T/O*

Residential





​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by user santi.uru_



santi.uru said:


> ​





santi.uru said:


> ​





santi.uru said:


> ​


----------



## demapop

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | MALDONADO | Alexander Collection Condominium | 15 fl | T/O*


LA vista por Picardo2009, en Flickr


Panorama I por Picardo2009, en Flickr
​


----------



## demapop

More in a minute


----------



## demapop

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | MALDONADO | Tiburón Terrazas | 6 x 5fl | 4 x 5fl | U/C*

Residential





​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Renders by Tiburón Terrazas_

6 x 5fl



















4 x 5fl









​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by Norte Construcciones, March 2012_

6 x 5fl 









​


----------



## demapop

^^

6 x 5fl 









Image hosted on *Panoramio*
​


----------



## demapop

^^

_Updates by Norte Construcciones, March 2012_

4 x 5fl 









​


----------



## demapop

*MONTEVIDEO | Sofitel Luxury Hotels - Montevideo Casino Carrasco & Spa | U/C*

_Renders by iag arquitectos_



























​


----------



## demapop

^^

In the Past - Carrasco Hotel on 1921









_Credits_









_Credits_
​


----------



## demapop

^^

Abandoned - Image of 2008


Hotel Casino Carrasco por Javier Ortega Figueiral, en Flickr
​


----------



## demapop

^^

Today - Carrasco Hotel on remodeling & restoration

_Updates by user Pablito28_



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## demapop

^^



Pablito28 said:


>


----------



## midrise

mg:...Fan f__kin tastic, it is great to see an older beauty getting a facelift and a new lease on life. Also good for Montevideo to get a new deluxe hotel/casino this will help to affirm the city ....:applause::banana:...:carrot:...epper:...:banana2:...:banana:


----------



## the construccion

La mayoria de los proyectos en uruguay son de inversores argentinos


----------



## el palmesano

^^ no, la mayoria de los compradores son argentinos, pero la mayoria de proyectos son desarrollados por uruguayos. El planeamiento y organización que es lo mas importante es del pais que alberga a Punta, sino Punta estaría en Argentina, no en Uruguay. Y lo mismo con las inversiones en Montevideo, los argentinos invierten porque hay garantías y un buen producto detrás, con proyectos desarrollados previamente por uruguayos, es fantástico que compatriotas suyos inviertan en Uruguay, pero no lo hacen porque sean unos cracks, unos salvadores del uruguay, sino porque tienen buen ojo para los negocios.

-----------

no, the major part of the people who buys in Punta are from Argentina, but the developers are uruguayans, we are who have planned, developed and organized to do that, if it were not true, Punta would be in Argentina


----------



## el palmesano

World Trade Centre IV ended:



SebaFun said:


>



DSC_0961 por Sergio M Costa, en Flickr


Puerto del Buceo (3) por RoQuintana, en Flickr



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-



Atardecer Rambla Malvín por emasini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel Carrasco restoration ended:





> Após 16 anos fechado, tradicional hotel de luxo reabre em Montevidéu
> Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco passou por reforma de US$ 80 milhões.
> Ele tem 116 quartos e fica em edifício tombado na capital uruguaia.


http://g1.globo.com/turismo-e-viage...ional-hotel-de-luxo-reabre-em-montevideu.html






























Pablito28 said:


> Suites Imperiales del Carrasco entre las mejores del mundo
> La revista Elite Traveler nombró a las suites “Montevideo” y “Paris” del Sofitel como dos de las Top 101 Suites en el mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las suites Imperiales “Montevideo” y “Paris” de Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco & Spa, fueron nombradas por la revista Elite Traveler como dos de las Top 101 Suites en el mundo en su edición Julio-Agosto 2013.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

^^


Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr


Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130325-3461-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Carrasco-uruguay-entrada por Zitrogames, en Flickr


Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130325-3374-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^


Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3292-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-8649-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco & Spa | 130308-8719-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^


20130921 - RAMBLA - HOTEL CARRASCO por i_acosta_l_fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agricola restroation ended:


MAM - Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo por El Nando, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xramoooooona/10010089775/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ojesnos/9445211253/sizes/l/in/photostream/



CollageMAM por emasini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^


>


https://www.facebook.com/mercadoagricolamontevideo/photos_stream


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Asca building

Torre Acsa | 16p | U/C



Mayo65 said:


> En *Santiago de Chile 1320*, Montevideo, se construye este emprendimiento.
> 
> Los renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.kopelsanchez.com/proyecto_ver.php?i=117
> Fuente 2: http://www.invest-uruguay.com/propiedad.php?s=5&i=53


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

e-Towers project, U/C


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

La Kolonia | U/C



SebaFun said:


> LA KOLONIA
> 
> 
> Coop. de Vivienda por Ayuda Mutua
> 
> 
> Fuente





Venus464 said:


> Avanza... fotos de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

> *
> Peñarol start building their stadium in February 2014*/
> *Peñarol comenzará a construir su estadio en febrero de 2014*


http://www.espectador.com/noticias/...ara-a-construir-su-estadio-en-febrero-de-2014


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p U/C

ARCHITECT: Carlos OTT



Arquifan said:


> *Hotel Esplendor Artigas.*





agus_southMVD said:


> Traigo unos renders que creo no habían aparecido.


----------



## el palmesano

- edit


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Century Tower | 35m | 14p | U/C



SebaFun said:


> Planos y renders:





Pablito28 said:


> Todo más o menos igual por acá.
> 
> 
> 
> ​





sebas-1992 said:


> Me quise hacer el artista y saqué fotos desde otros puntos de vista de este edificio.
> 
> Lástima que todo lo que se ve serán medianeras ciegas.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Recycling of Serratosa Palace






















Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan a buen ritmo con el agregado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


New Casino Parque Hotel U/C



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-
> 
> En la nota se establece que el proyecto es de un arquitecto municipal, no obstante en la página _web_ del Estudio Gulano hay algunos _render_ de un proyecto para la restauración y reciclaje de la ex-Casa de Andalucía:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
Time Museum |Pro



Tatito said:


> .






nico...u13 said:


>






Pablito28 said:


> Algunos renders de la [URL="http://giordanolorente.com/seccion/arquitectura"]web





Pablito28 said:


> del estudio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me mató la reseña al viejo gasómetro, ¿será que finalmente quitan el original?


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablonciom said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Cerrito Dreams | 6p |Hotel | Pro



SebaFun said:


> *Cerrito Dreams *se llama ahora... me va gustando el proyecto!:banana:
> 
> * Terreno 455 m2 con ante proyecto de Edificio de viviendas en Ciudad Vieja
> Ante proyecto de Edificios para inversores o constructoras, Venta - Ciudad Vieja (Montevideo) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.propiedadesenuruguay.com...blado=0&precio_desde=&precio_hasta=&order=999


----------



## el palmesano

New building for Gurvich museum



Pablito28 said:


> Una nuevo reciclaje en Ciudad Vieja, en este caso para instalar el Museo José Gurvich. Renders obtenidos de aquí.


----------



## el palmesano

Smart Montevideo Hotel | 9p 



agsala111 said:


> Argentinos construirán hotel en Montevideo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente Gente y Negocios





Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, la estructura está al borde del éxito, resta llenar una losa más y luego el depósito de agua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abrazos kay:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Plaza de la Democracia (reform) 






































fedespot said:


>





Pablito28 said:


> Exacto Locazo, acá las fotos.
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Airport Business Park - Canelones




rodo.t said:


> encontré algo de info!!
> 
> Airport Business Park Uruguay es un proyecto único, el primero de su clase en el país y de vanguardia en la región.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abpuy.com/index.php/es/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

VILLA MUÑOZ | new squere



Pablito28 said:


> En lo que es el terreno baldío que se generó a partir de las demoliciones de los antiguos edificios en la manzana Amézaga-Ramón del Valle Inclán-Libres-Pornogos, la IM propone construir un nuevo espacio público.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Nuevocentro Shopping Center | 75m | 28p | 75m | 28p 






















Bolsilludo said:


> www.elobservador.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elobservador.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elobservador.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elobservador.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad de la Costa - Canelones

Centro Cívico Costa Urbana



sebrivero said:


> Licitación para la construcción de Centro Cívico de la Ciudad de la Costa.
> En la Sala de Actos de la Comuna Canaria se llevó a cabo la recepción de propuestas correspondientes a la Licitación Pública Numero 6/08 para la construcción, operación y mantenimiento del Centro Cívico de la Ciudad de la Costa.





CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> CentroCivico por Martin 1981, en Flickr
> 
> 
> CENTROCIVICO por Martin 1981, en Flickr
> 
> 
> GD por Martin 1981, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Pro

Pedestrianization of Arocena street and underground parking



MarceMustaine said:


> Según lo que se planea cubrir sería algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo hice yo en base a lo que se comenta, pero no sería muy diferente a eso.






















http://www.elpais.com.uy/informacion/proyectan-carrasco-tierra-parking-peatonalizacion.html


----------



## el palmesano

Diamantis Plaza Lofts & Towers | 55m | 21p | 55m | 21p | 55m | 21p 












Xavimvd said:


> Buenas!
> 
> A sugerencia del moderador, Pablito28, comparto aquí las fotografías tomadas al Diamantis Plaza durante esta semana:



Montevideo por mediotanque, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Nostrum Prado | 3p | 3p | 2p | 2p 



santi.uru said:


> *NOSTRUM PRADO*
> 
> 
> Este proyecto contará con los beneficios incluídos en la Ley N° 18795 - Vivienda de interés social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.altius.com.uy​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Abitab Headquarters | 6p | Pro 




SebaFun said:


> *Abitab Headquarters
> PRACTICECarlos Ott Architects in association with Carlos Ponce de Leon Architects
> LOCATIONMontevideo
> Uruguay
> YEAR2013 -
> TYPECorporate
> DESCRIPTIO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.poncedeleonarchitects.com/poncedeleonarchitects/index.php?mod=ajaxloader&func=projects


----------



## el palmesano

Cordon project

offices, market, underground parking and a public square














alcosta said:


> Ayer pasé por el lugar y pusieron este cartel:














Tatito said:


> *Update de hace una semana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Las Piedras - Canelones*

Club Juventud stadium and shopping centre



MarceMustaine said:


> Impeca Pablito, me alegra por lo que significa Juventud y el crecimiento que va a tener Las Piedras, dejo la imagen un poco mas grande y una idea de lo que sería.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.clubjuventud.org/13_estadio.html


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Legacy building



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> _*La ocupación está prevista para junio de 2014.*_





Pablito28 said:


> Como les decía ya están instalando la barrera de obra en el predio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevieo

Residential




Pablito28 said:


> Ubicado en Punta Carretas, Gregorio Suárez esquina Ellauri.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Altos de Gaboto | 9p | U/C



SebaFun said:


> Edificio ZonaDiseño
> *Apartamentos
> Montevideo, Centro, Ventas
> Imperdible pre-lanzamiento a precios preferenciales!!! En Zonadiseño y proximo a todas las Universidades. Excelente Oportunidad, reserve el suyo!!!
> 
> Consulte por apartamento de 1 dormitorio desde U$S 70.500 y 3 domitorios desde U$S117.500.
> Consulte precios y financiación con BHU.*


----------



## el palmesano

*Canelones
*

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | El Muelle | 4p 



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-​


​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Urban Park | 28m | 10p 



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicado en Bvar España esquina Cassinoni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Más allá del ridículo nombre me agrada bastante el edificio, resuelve bien la esquina.​






Tatito said:


> *Update de ayer*. Otra obra que sufre de _CenturyToweritis_, lo positivo es que no se ha frenado del todo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LAS CANTERAS l Droguería Chiappe 




CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/261486/drogueria-chiappe-se-traslada-a-camino-carrasco/


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


National Institute of Performing Arts


How it was:



RCR-Manya said:


> Antes



how it look a few years ago:



Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, algunas imágenes de hoy. Poco y nada se observa desde la fachada de la calle Zabala.



now:



Pablito28 said:


>



DSCN6169 por El Julian09, en Flickr


DSCN6160 por El Julian09, en Flickr


Sala polifuncional por El Julian09, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hilton Garden Inn | 15p | 36m 



Fabiox said:


> *En 60 días estiman que podrán comenzar las obras del Hilton Garden Inn en el Buceo.*
> 
> http://www.infonegocios.biz/nota.asp?nrc=27239&nprt=1
> Acá algunas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.






Mayo65 said:


> Y otro mega:







Xavimvd said:


> Hoy pasé por las obras y les saqué algunas fotos para ver el avance:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

El Roble | 7p



SebaFun said:


> El Roble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> *Gracias Pablito28 por la información por MPkay:*






SebaFun said:


> *Update de www.campiglia.com*
> 
> *Julio 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.campiglia.com/show.php?id=66*


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Beiti | 12m | 4p 



Pablito28 said:


> Otro hermoso y relativamente bien pensado edificio del estudio de Arquitectos ZIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







Pablito28 said:


> Avanzaron mucho con las terminaciones, sobre todo con el revestimiento exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 24p | 12p | 3p | U/C

how it was:



[email protected] said:


> Les dejo éstas 3 fotos tomadas del predio dónde se va a realizar el proyecto que hablabamos posts atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde Yaguarón esq. Isla de Flores
































[email protected] said:


> Fotos de ayer....


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing, a real revolution in the city!


----------



## el palmesano

Parador de Kibón

66844178



Pablito28 said:


> Muchas gracias muchachos por sus comentarios, hoy pasé por allí y creo que ya demolieron todo lo que había que. Asimismo, vichando la web de Gómez-Platero me topé con los render, creo que no los teníamos todos así que los dejo a continuación.







Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando, la cubierta ya casi está finalizada y comenzaron a instalar la estructura del cerramiento exterior. No me acuerdo de que día son las fotos, pero son de la semana pasada.


----------



## el palmesano

FelixMadero said:


> Amazing, a real revolution in the city!


yes, there are lot of projects on going, but there could be more radical changes in the city. The infrastructure is the big problem


----------



## el palmesano

Hyatt Montevideo 

12p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando la estructura, el amarillito aún en pie pero con algunos petates de la obra en su azotea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Maldonado*

near Punta del Este

SOLANAS | Tio Tom Arenas 



SebaFun said:


> Tio Tom Arenas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.puntadelesteinternacional.com/?p=2948


----------



## el palmesano

*Maldonado*

near Punta del Este

Jose Ignacio | Oh! La Barra 











32986187





















SebaFun said:


> *Fotos priopias miercoles 18 de septiembre:*


----------



## el palmesano

*RÍO BRANCO* | Shopping Center 



Pablito28 said:


> Muchas gracias por sus comentarios muchachos, ahora parece que de un edificio horizontal pasamos a uno vertical, no sé con cual quedarme jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

RIVERA | Rehabilitation Autodrome Eduardo P. Cabrera



Edwita said:


> *Autódromo Eduardo P. Cabrera finalizando 2da etapa de obra. .. y ya estaría lista para su entrega a la comunidad y el 1er evento deportivo.*
> 
> *Esta obra es uno de los proyectos más ambiciosos del Gobierno Departamental y ha sido realizada en convenio con el Fondo de Desarrollo del Interior invirtió en su primera etapa 27 millones de pesos y finalizando la 2da. etapa 21 millones de pesos más.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuente y nota completa:http://www.rivera.gub.uy/prensa/201...Cabrera-finalizando-segunda-etapa-de-obra.php_
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## el palmesano

Antel Arena

the contest is still open

these are the finalists



Bolsilludo said:


> *FINALISTAS
> 
> 
> Finalista 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> Finalista 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> Finalista 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> Finalista 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> Finalista 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENCIONES
> 
> 
> Mención 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> Mención 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> Mención 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> *


----------



## e22sky

AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MONTEVIDEO!!!


----------



## Highcliff

oh yeah.....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for you nice comments 

as you can see I put the bigest part of the projects from Montevideo, and some of the rest of the country, but in the next days I'll try to put projects of the rest of the country


----------



## midrise

Great updates, looks like some very nice projects for this already beautiful city. I know the city/country is rated very high for it's livability and these projects are a affirmation to the quality of life in this progressive country..:cheers1::cheer::apple:kay::applause:kay:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for your amazing comment


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Orient Rivera Este 


SebaFun said:


>





Pablito28 said:


> Está bastante avanzado esto, impresiona el desarrollo que tiene hacia el lago. No me agrada mucho de verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

demapop said:


> *MONTEVIDEO | Forum Puerto del Buceo | 8fl 6fl 4fl | Pro*
> 
> _Renders by TGLT_
> 
> Residential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


las renders:



SebaFun said:


> Imágenes: (alguna nueva creo que hay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y video que realmente te convence del lugar y el proyecto:
> 66097377
> 
> PD: Increíble como se ve la torre IV del WTC:drool:


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Zzzz...
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> *Norte construirá el Forum Puerto del Buceo con el que debuta la desarrolladora TGLT en Uruguay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La firma desarrolladora TGLT, que da sus primeros pasos en Uruguay con el proyecto Forum en la rambla del Buceo, seleccionó a la empresa Norte Construcciones, que tiene en su haber más de medio millón de metros cuadrados construidos a lo largo de 40 años de trayectoria, para construir el edificio que lleva el sello del arquitecto Carlos Ott en asociación con Carlos Ponce de León. Forum Puerto del Buceo apela a un lenguaje de formas náuticas y orgánicas e incluye apartamentos que van de 1 a 4 dormitorios, con grandes penthouses en los últimos niveles, además de un conjunto de amenities cubiertos y descubiertos, únicos y exclusivos, entre los que se destacan 3.000 m2 de áreas con tratamiento paisajístico, piscina In-Out, piscina exterior para niños y piscina de nado contra-corriente; gimnasio y sauna, y Business Center.
> 
> (...)


http://www.infonegocios.biz/nota.asp?nrc=31782&nprt=1


----------



## el palmesano

Nuevocentro Shopping opening




Xavimvd said:


> El primer día del Nuevocentro Shopping.


----------



## el palmesano

*MONTEVIDEO | Lobraus | 75m*

start construction in 2014



el palmesano said:


> muchisimas gracias!! pongo parte de lo que hay ahi





el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^



el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^



el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO | regasification plant

next year start the construction



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Imprimir por el pais, en Flickr





Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Y el "render animado" subido a Youtube por El Observador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABRAZOS


----------



## espectro

Buenísimo este hilo, completito! de algunos no estaba enterado.


----------



## el palmesano

really??


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Luminus 



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-​


​


----------



## el palmesano

Hyatt Montevideo 












Xavimvd said:


> Así van las obras... fotos de esta tarde:


----------



## el palmesano

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO* | Dos Orillas Colonia




Arquifan said:


> *Estimados Foristas:*
> Aquí posteo el que es a mí modesto entender el proyecto más interesante de la Rambla Costanera de Colonia.
> Espero lo disfruten.
> 
> 
> *RENDERS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para los que le interese el sitio web del proyecto: http:www.dosorillascolonia.com
> 
> Saludos


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Me encanta como está quedando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-​


​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Celebra office building, by Carlos Ott and Ponce de León, project winner of The Architecture Award (Office) in the International Property Awards


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

news form the mall in Las Piedras (Canelones department, near Montevideo)

it will be build and they also will restore the stadium


----------



## el palmesano

Construction of the new complex of Figari's Graphic Industries


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

construction of tower number IV of the World Trade Centre Montevideo is ending



Pablito28 said:


> En la página de Ebital le dan estatus de finalizada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

^^



SebaFun said:


> Bueno, esta torre se va terminando, aunque le pondremos F cuando la inauguren no?
> 
> 
> La verdad que a mi me encanta:drool:
> 
> Imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenhgroup.com/semi-pi...ontevideo-piso-alto-empresas-multinacionales/


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Look Brava | 26p


----------



## el palmesano

^^








































SebaFun said:


> *Fotos propias miercoles 18 septiembre:*
> ^^


----------



## el palmesano

ugly towers :/

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Place Lafayette |23p | 23p


----------



## el palmesano

^^



santi.uru said:


> *Fotos que saqué la semana pasada:*


----------



## el palmesano

near Punta del Este

SOLANAS | Tio Tom Arenas | 3p | 3p 










http://www.puntadelesteinternacional.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/tio-tom-1-971x566.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Icon Brava | 23p


----------



## el palmesano

^^



SebaFun said:


> *Update 26 abril 2013:*


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE* | Onix Punta del Este | 23p 



Mayo65 said:


> Nuevos renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aydstudio.com/


----------



## el palmesano

^^

24810805


----------



## el palmesano

^^



demapop said:


> Avances Onix Punta del Este
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.onixpuntadeleste.com/
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

one of the restorations in Montevideo



Pablito28 said:


> Va avanzando la restauración de la fachada, me pa que la planta baja queda tal cual :sleepy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Nostrum Avenida | 7p













Pablito28 said:


> Comenzó a asomar por sobre la barrera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

Bit Design Hotel | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Nuevo hotel en Punta Carretas, concretamente en Ellauri entre bvar Artigas y García Cortinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Me gustan los cristales elegidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Tee Tower | 13p


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Le queda poco, pero es increíble lo lento que avanzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Edificio San Salvador | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Finito finito...


----------



## el palmesano

Greenline | 30m | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Va asomando por sobre la barrera de obra.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Alma Histórica - Hotel Boutique

how it looked:










render:




























works:



Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va avanzando...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Art Carrasco Business - Montevideo





















Pablito28 said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Les estoy debiendo las fotos nocturnas


----------



## el palmesano

Punta del Este

Ocean Drive Country | 23p



Pablito28 said:


> Gracias por la info muchachada, dejo otros _renders_ de la _web_ de WSW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le afanaron la aleta a Ott :shifty:


----------



## el palmesano

Punta del Este

Ocean Drive Country | 23p



Pablito28 said:


> Gracias por la info muchachada, dejo otros _renders_ de la _web_ de WSW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le afanaron la aleta a Ott :shifty:


----------



## el palmesano

Jose Ignacio (near Punta del Este)

Quartier hotel y club de playa



Pablito28 said:


> Algunos renders más:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## FelixMadero

really nice!!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

O2 Urban Lofts 












Pablito28 said:


> Me encanta :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Urban City 












Pablito28 said:


> No sé pero no noto muchos avances a nivel de calle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Calimia












Pablito28 said:


> Va bien avanzado, espero que el acceso quede similar al render ya que el alero del remate no va tal cual estaba diseñado.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Edificio en Motivos de Proteo esquina Brenda 












Pablito28 said:


> Zzzzzz...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Edificio en Motivos de Proteo esquina Brenda 












Pablito28 said:


> Zzzzzz...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Solar de Verdi 












Pablito28 said:


> Muy lindo el conjunto formado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Silente 





















SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todos los updates son fotos propias obviamente, ahora que lo veo aclarado arriba me olvidè de aclarar en el resto.


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*


----------



## el palmesano

Selenza Village + Hotel 



SebaFun said:


> Manantiales Residence & Hotel





SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*


----------



## el palmesano

Onix Punta del Este | 23p



el palmesano said:


> 24810805





SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*
> 
> *Desde la mansa:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desde la Brava:*





SebaFun said:


> *Y lo que les decìa, su altura se hace notar:*
> 
> *Desde los dedos al fondo:*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Icon Brava | 23p












SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*


----------



## el palmesano

Imperiale | 17p | 17p | 17p (I hate it...)

finish



SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*
> 
> *Desde atràs:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Desde los dedos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maravillosas:drool: x millòn!


----------



## el palmesano

Miami Boulevard












SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace aproximadamente 2 meses:*


----------



## FAAN

el palmesano said:


> *Montevideo*
> 
> *PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood | 10p *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALOFT HOTEL BY STARWOOD
> 
> Tercer marca de la cadena en Uruguay.
> 
> Starwood invertirá hasta US$ 15 millones en Hotel Aloft de Montevideo.
> 
> Tendrá 125 habitaciones y también espacio de oficinas.
> 
> 
> La cadena internacional Starwood proyecta comenzar a construir el hotel Aloft Montevideo a principios de 2014, e inaugurarlo en 2015 tras un período de 18 a 20 meses de obra.
> 
> “El hotel está enmarcado dentro de un proyecto de ampliación que tiene el shopping de Punta Carretas, va a ser un edificio multipropósito: una parte hotel y otra parte oficinas”, dijo a HOSTELTUR noticias turismo el gerente general de Sheraton Montevideo, Roy Davies.
> 
> “Es un edificio relativamente bajo, de 10 pisos, teniendo en cuenta que el primer piso de habitaciones del Sheraton es el 10; lo que buscamos es que haya una convivencia entre ambos edificios”, indicó.
> 
> El proyecto contempla 125 habitaciones aunque todavía se están ajustando detalles, señaló. De hecho, cuando en 2012 fue anunciada la inversión se habló de un hotel de 100 habitaciones en un edificio donde el 60% del espacio sería destinado a oficinas, y con una inversión de US$ 25 millones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy “la inversión prevista ronda los US$ 12 millones a US$ 15 millones”, dijo Davies.
> 
> “Lo interesante de Aloft es el concepto; en Starwood tenemos algunas marcas que son muy conocidas en la región, más allá de la marca insignia, pero Starwood tiene nueve marcas, la gran mayoría de cinco estrellas, superior y algunas de cuatro estrellas”, indicó el ejecutivo.
> 
> Subrayó que “estaríamos sumando una tercera marca a Uruguay lo cual para Latinoamérica es muy interesante, después de un hotel emblemático de negocios como Sheraton Montevideo, el resort Sheraton Colonia, con una propuesta muy distinta y el Four Points, claro ejemplo de un hotel muy bien puesto en una zona céntrica”.
> 
> “Aloft estaría proponiendo algo para un mercado distinto, muy moderno, muy trendy, con un look & feel distinto al de la hotelería convencional; vamos a patear el tablero y a presentar algo distinto a todo lo que hay en Montevideo.
> El lobby deja de ser un lobby para ser un lugar de entretenimiento, lo convencional de alimentos y bebidas va a tener un approach distinto, creemos que estamos agregando algo nuevo que va a generar un movimiento novedoso”, adelantó el gerente general de Sheraton Montevideo, ubicado enfrente al predio donde se ubicaría el nuevo Aloft.
> 
> A nivel de tarifas, la marca Aloft está un escalón por debajo de Sheraton porque “tiene servicios restringidos” ya que “entendemos que hay mucha gente que no utiliza un room service las 24 horas, entre otras cosas que un cinco estrellas debe tener; va a tener cierta cantidad de servicios, en los que nos vamos a lucir, pero no la totalidad de los servicios de un cinco estrellas”.
> 
> *Fuente:* http://www.hosteltur.com.uy/119560_s...ontevideo.html
Click to expand...

Some really nice projects for Uruguay! Is there any project or proposal for a new tallest of Uruguay?


----------



## el palmesano

^^


no, by the moment no. But Montevideo don't need very tall buildings, needs more density, so for me by the moment it is better 

but, there are some no very serious proposals


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO | Urban Park | 28m | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> Le queda poco, la fachada sobre bvar España está ahí.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

COLONIA NICOLICH l Logistics Park Polo 101



Mayo65 said:


> Mas renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.fsagrp.com/es/proyectos/polo_101_sp


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS | El Plata Montero | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Culminada la estructura avanzan con la albañilería.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Hyatt Montevideo (Imperiale Rambla) | 12p 














Pablito28 said:


> De la estructura del volumen sobre rambla resta construir uno o dos pisos y los sectores técnicos. Pasé por Echevarriarza y v que habían instalado otra grúa torre y asoman algunas armaduras de pilares. El amarillito, sin novedades por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

LA BLANQUEADA | expansion of stadium Gran Parque Central | E/C


stadium of the first World Cup match of the history













Juanga said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Kimberley | 9p 












Tatito said:


> *Finalizado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les debo las de la planta baja, porque había personas con cara de "no me gusta que me saques fotos", pero no se pierden nada, un par de entradas de estacionamiento (que se ven en la primer foto) y una entrada lateral (a la derecha) sin nada destacable.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
LA BLANQUEADA | Edificio Metropolitano | 10p













Pablito28 said:


> Va bastante avanzado este coso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PARQUE BATLLE | School of Nursing












Pablito28 said:


> Continúan trabajando en la cimentación...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS | Swell | 11p 












Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va avanzando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


New headquarters Gurvich Museum



Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Es que estaba hasta las manos la peatonal, Nico. ¿Te acordás que tuvimos que esquivar personas salado?
> 
> Sobre la comparativa mejor no que ya tenemos bastante con la demolición de Assimakos jejeje...
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> Es poco lo que se observa de avance a nivel de calle, veremos si en el perfil de _Facebook_ del museo publican alguna foto del interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Vivaldi | 10p 































Pablito28 said:


> Me encanta el _CW_ y el remate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Faculty of Information and Communication












Pablito28 said:


> Pocos avances se observan aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que más queda del antiguo asilo, por la calle San Salvador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Mandalay | 10p












Tatito said:


> *Habemus update del mastodonte*


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*












Tatito said:


> *A este muchacho hace mas de un año que no lo visitábamos... creció si, pero ya debería estar pronto creo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO | Tecno Plaza | 5p












Tatito said:


> *Finalizado.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Sunset | 4p










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694634


----------



## el palmesano

*MALDONADO* | Tierra Garzón




SebaFun said:


> *Proyecto:
> Tierra Garzón
> 
> 
> Ubicado entre José Ignacio y Pueblo Garzón, configura una opción inmejorable de vida de campo, muy cerca del mar. Sobre un predio de 160 hectáreas nacen 28 chacras de 5 hectáreas, una reserva ecológica, una exclusiva posada y spa, y una galería y taller de arte.
> 
> Este emprendimeinto ofrece una variedad de vistas, lagos, bosques, reservas naturales, además de intervenciones de reconocidos artistas, como la monumental escultura en acero de Pablo Atchugarry que recibe en el ingreso al lugar.
> 
> Se ha contribuido al desarrollo de la flora autóctona plantando más de siete mil ejemplares de butiá, pindó, sauces criollos, ceibos, ombúes y timbó entre otras especies.
> 
> En la posada se puede acceder a servicios como bar, cava, restaurante, cine y disfrutar de amplios espacios exteriores. El spa inmerso en la geografía natural incluye una sala de yoga, masajes, relax, sauna, hidromasajes, solarium y piscina exterior.
> 
> Los amenities se complementan con un circuito aeróbico, cabalgatas, mountain bike, pesca deportiva, avistamiento de aves y cancha de bochas. Una huerta orgánica, y un parque de árboles frutales, terminan de conformar un entorno único, que invita a la vida entre arte y naturaleza.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://prop.com.uy/proyectos/tierra-garzon#ad-image-6


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE* | Torre Esmeralda | 15p



SebaFun said:


> Gracias a vos por el comentario!kay:
> 
> 
> punta del este 01 por Entasix Renders, en Flickr
> 
> punta del este 02 por Entasix Renders, en Flickr
> 
> punta del este 03 por Entasix Renders, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Forum Montevideo l 10p



tiojuli said:


> La maqueta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 24p | 12p | 3p













Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Bienvenido al foro, Maicoltricolor; creo que sos el primer minuano que se nos integra.
> 
> Ese era el cancelado Proyecto Reconquista, aquí podrás ver los detalles del mismo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539042&highlight=proyecto+reconquista
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> Esto avanza, bah al menos la torre más baja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0650 - copia - copia por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0651 - copia - copia por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0652 - copia - copia por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Proyecto Cordón












Pablito28 said:


> En fin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0659 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0660 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0657 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0662 - copia por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0663 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Sunline | 10p




Pablito28 said:


> Me gusta como está quedando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0653 - copia - copia por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Argenta Tower












Pablito28 said:


> Le queda muy poco a esto.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0676 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p












Pablito28 said:


> Parece que por fin van a llenar la primer losa a nivel de calle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0674 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo



















Diamantis Plaza Lofts & Towers | 55m | 21p | 55m | 21p | 55m | 21p



Pablito28 said:


> Se le va viendo el fin a esto, increíble que esto haya llevado cinco años de obra...
> 
> 
> 
> Torre 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0689 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0691 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Torre 3 casi terminada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0688 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0690 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0692 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0693 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Lofts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0694 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0695 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Antiguos depósitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0696 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0697 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0701 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0700 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Jardín de Zabala | 21m | 7p


DSC_0639 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CARRASCO NORTE | Barrio Parques












Pablito28 said:


> Ahí van...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montvideo

UNIÓN | Urban City | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Sí, parece que ahora se pusieron las pilas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevido

VILLA GARCÍA | Celebra | 25m | 8p












Pablito28 said:


> Parece que ahora sí le falta poco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebra I por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebra II por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebra III por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebra IV por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebra V por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebra VI por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

FLOR DE MAROÑAS | Intercambiador Belloni | 4p 













Pablito28 said:


> En fin... fotos tomadas desde la av 8 de Octubre y Veracierto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol













Pablito28 said:


> Unas fotos que tomé hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Est. Peñarol I por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Est. Peñarol II por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> No sé si esto serán oficinas o salón de ventas de los palcos y butacas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Est. Peñarol III por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Est Peñarol IV por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Faculty of Medicine restoration





Pablito28 said:


> Afortunadamente continúan las obras de restauración de las fachadas y cubiertas de la facu de medicina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PARQUE RODÓ | Colville | 9p |



santi.uru said:


> *COLVILLE​*
> *Ubicación:* Bulevar Artigas y Maldonado
> *Superficie a edificar:* 8.900 m2
> *Proyecto:* Atijas Casal arquitectos


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BUCEO | Alfa Tower | 12p



santi.uru said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con demoler, pero realmente ese sector de la rambla es pequeño y muy demandado y exclusivo, el proyecto me gusta:





Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, ahora sabemos cuatro cosas más; el diseño completo de la fachada del edificio, el nombre del mismo, la cantidad de pisos y que además de la casa del medio van a demoler la casa de la derecha. Algunas imágenes de hoy.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PLAZA INDEPENDENCIA | Hotel Citadel | 7p | Pro



santi.uru said:


> *HOTEL CITADEL​*
> *Ubicación:* Plaza Independencia
> *Superficie a edificar:* 2.400 m2
> *Proyecto:* Atijas Casal arquitectos


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Centro de Justicia de Paz (ex Banco Caja Obrera) | 4p





















Pablito28 said:


> Parece que comenzaron con algunas tareas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esperemos que no alteren los bajorrelieves del acceso.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Boulevard Artigas widening, section between Martin Fierro - Luis A. de Herrera





















CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> bueno gente..las tareas ya comenzaron, ya se cambio el sentido de circulacion de varias calles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plantilla modelo por el pais, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, tímidamente avanza. Comenzamos observando la obra desde la intersección del bulevard con Martín Fierro hacia el N, como podrán observar se demolió por completo el viejo pavimento de la calzada y ya se está trabajando en la base de la nueva. También se han corrido algunas palmeras como se había anunciado y se instalaron las nuevas tuberías de OSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> En esta foto podemos observar más o menos cuanto se le agrega a la calzada, es un carril más casi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Giramos y observamos la obra hacia el S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Volvemos a girar para observar la obra desde la intersección con la calle Caribes. Allí ya se ha picado el pavimento pero aún no se ha retirado.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Por ahora es todo lo que se ve, esperemos que recuperen los días de lluvia de modo que la obra avance más.


----------



## el palmesano

Century Tower | 35m | 14p



Pablito28 said:


> No sé por qué pero me pa que esto quedó en _stand by_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Topaz | 10p 



santi.uru said:


> *TOPAZ​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ÚLTIMO LANZAMIENTO!! SOBRE 26 DE MARZO!! PREVENTA EXCLUSIVA!!*
> 
> _La mejor esquina a pasos de Playa Pocitos.
> 
> Edificio de diseño.
> 
> Barbacoa, Lavadero, Gimnasio, Playroom, Gastos comunes bajos. Promo limitada. Locales comerciales en planta baja. Consultá por Penthouse de 1 y 2 dormitorios con excelentes terrazas. Garages opcionales. Consultá descuentos especiales. Unidades monoambientes, 1 dormitorio, 2 dormitorios._


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Soleil | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | Ampliación Hospital Británico












figui said:


> algún día lo van a terminar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fachada de calle morales.





figui said:


> y ya que he andado por la vuelta otra vez.. dejo alguna otra con la fachada de morales y la de av. italia de "cotelete":


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Soul | 9p 













Tatito said:


> *Update de hoy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Legacy Tower | 10p 












Tatito said:


> *Update de hoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Marina Infinita | 11p 












Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, el edificio existente ya fue demolido completamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Tatito said:


> *Habemus pozo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | El Plata Montero | 10p












Tatito said:


> *Update de ayer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Libertador | 10p 













figui said:


> algo más de un mes después...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recién esta vez me percaté de cómo va a ser el acordamiento con el edificio existente de ladrillos (en planta me refiero, en altura parece que serán iguales por lo que no hay acordamiento).
> en los renders parecía que las fachadas estarían en un mismo plano, pero en esta foto intenté que se viera que esto no es así, a pesar de que no se va con la solución habitual de dejar un escalonado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agrego un bosquejo de lo que digo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disculpen la (baja) calidad de las fotos, pero es lo que hay..


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO

Club Atlético Peñaro Stadium



varo...78 said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO

PUNTA CARRETAS | Swell | 11p












Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

> *Construction continues in projected investment of U.S. $ 100 million*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work began on the eighth extension of Punta Carretas Shopping, which will add more than 11,500 square meters with the landing of several international brands. It is also planned a four star hotel and premium office building.
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> The opening of the hotel, which will be a four star than a hundred rooms, next to a building with 7,000 square feet of premium office is scheduled for June 2016.
> 
> "Punta Carretas Shopping plus two hotels, an office complex high level up and enhance a tourist, shopping and business area," Garbarino said.
> 
> (...)


----------



## FelixMadero

great!!!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Mlife Patria | 12p































Tatito said:


> *Finalizado*


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Parador de Kibón 





















arquifab said:


> De hoy al mediodía


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

TRES CRUCES | Ampliación Hospital Británico












Tatito said:


> Un par de fotitos de hace dos días desde Av. Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Caja Notarial | 15p


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Universitá | 8p 














Pablito28 said:


> Lentamente avanza, ni idea para qué será ese mega muro de HA que están construyendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Por fin comienza a emerger...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

restoration

Centro de Fotografía 



Tatito said:


> Creo que lo *F*inalizaron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE *| One 2 | 26p













SebaFun said:


> Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Estructura en alza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE* | Selenza Village + Hotel 













SebaFun said:


> *Avance de obra: Foto de ayer: Comienzo de bloque 3 y 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Foto SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Onix Punta del Este | 23p

http://b.vimeocdn.com/ts/162/915/162915232_640.jpg













SebaFun said:


> *Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Estructura completa. Vista desde Av. Chiverta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Look Brava | 26p














SebaFun said:


> *Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Estructura en crecimiento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Place Lafayette |23p | 23p 













SebaFun said:


> Aporte en serio!:banana: al fin!
> 
> *Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Estructura en alza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*
> 
> 
> Aclaro que es el edificio que se ve delante, en primer plano, el otro es Gala Vista, el más grande.


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Alexander Boulevard | 24p






























SebaFun said:


> *Avance de obra: Fotos de Ayer: Estructura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Artower | 24p













SebaFun said:


> Bueno, lo prometido es deuda, y acá vine a cumplir.
> 
> *Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Terminación de cimientos y subsuelos y comienzo de elevación.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Icon Brava | 23p





















SebaFun said:


> Avance de obra: Terminaciones: Fotos de ayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Tengo la esperanza que hagan algo más en el remate, queda algo de trabajo aún en la torre y en el remate, esperemos que revistan de alguna forma ese tanque.


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Wind Tower | 24p





















SebaFun said:


> Bueno, haciendole caso a nacho, apunté mejor ahora:lol:
> 
> 
> *Avance de obra: Fotos de Ayer: Finalización de estructura y cerramientos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Oh! La Barra | 2p 












SebaFun said:


> *Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Cerramientos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

near Punta del Este

MANANTIALES | Bikini Beach | 4p
































SebaFun said:


> *Avance de obra: Fotos de ayer: Interiores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Tiburón Terrazas | 5p












SebaFun said:


> *Tiburón Terrazas Océano: Fotos de ayer: FIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

^^



SebaFun said:


> *Tiburón Terrazas Arroyo: Fotos de ayer: FIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*
> 
> *PROYECTO FIN!*


----------



## el palmesano

PARQUE RODÓ | Facultad de Información y Comunicación | 4p 












figui said:


> lluvia mediante, ésto se empieza a ver desde la vereda (y desde el auto cuando se espera que venga la luz verde)


----------



## el palmesano

COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO 

Amaneceres Offices 



Mayo65 said:


> *Destino:* Oficinas corporativas.
> *Ubicación:* S/D.
> *Pisos:* PB + 4 pisos.
> *Superficie:* S/D.
> 
> 
> En Argentina estos desarrolladores ya han entregado un proyecto de relativa buena escala, muy buenas terminaciones y rapidez constructiva. Ahora se lanzan a construir un proyecto corporativo en Uruguay categoría triple A. El grupo inversor ha demostrado en Buenos Aires hacer su proyecto anterior con celeridad y seriedad, asi que espero repliquen la experiencia en Colonia.
> 
> Todavia no tengo la ubicación exacta. Ya va a llegar mas data. Sigo buscando.
> 
> *RENDERS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/JAIdesarrollodenegocios


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Montevideo



santi.uru said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Parador de Kibón finished



Pablonciom said:


> Algunas fotos de la inauguración:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.elpais.com.uy/el-empresario/nuevo-centro-eventos-capitalino.html


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE* | Chronos | 14p









































SebaFun said:


> *Ahora vamos con la construcción:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oap.com.uy/es/trabajos/edificio_chronos/#


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE* | Syrah Premium | 9p


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | One | 80m | 26p | 80m | 26p 














SebaFun said:


> *PD: Cambiar el título, este proyecto tiene una sola torre y es ONE, la ONE2 ya tiene su propio hilo. Y por cierto, esta torre está FINkay:
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: SebaFun*





SebaFun said:


> ONE Residences | 140324-1310-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ONE Residences | 140324-1313-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr
> 
> 
> ONE Residences | 140324-1386-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr





SebaFun said:


> ONE Residences | 140324-1381-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

the demolition of the old arena, "el cilindro" has started, and will be replaced by the Antel Arena



Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, volviendo al tema del hilo, así se ven las ruinas del Cilindro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-









Bolsilludo said:


> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA | Jardín de Zabala | 21m | 7p 

finished












Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, de lo mejor que he visto en residenciales en la zona central de Mvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Histórica - Hotel Boutique| 5p











































Fuente.-




Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, afortunadamente se concretó la instalación de los cristales Porfilit en el agregado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PRADO | Bosques del Prado | 6p | 6p



Pablito28 said:


> Bosques del Prado es un proyecto de dos torres independientes emplazadas en un terreno de 3.000 m² con un parque propio cerrado poblado por árboles de diversas especies. Un lugar ideal que conjuga la calidad arquitectónica y urbanística de un barrio marcado por su origen residencial, de amplias y arboladas calles de casas quinta, y el confort y la seguridad de un proyecto adecuado a las exigencias de la vida contemporánea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situado en la mejor zona del Prado: la hermosa esquina conformada por el encuentro de las calles Amarales y Lucas Obes, a poco más de una cuadra de uno de los pulmones verdes más extensos y atractivos de la ciudad: El Parque Prado, el Rosedal, el Jardín Botánico, el predio de la Rural del Prado. Un lugar único, en una ubicación cuidadosamente elegida, cerca del centro, a minutos de Nuevocentro Shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Nueva Era | 6p | 5p



SebaFun said:


> Nueva Era​
> *Nueva Era es una Unidad Cooperativa de Vivienda de Usuarios por el Sistema de Ahorro y Préstamo.
> Su objetivo social principal es brindar a sus asociados alojamiento estable en viviendas que a tal fin se construirán.
> Su ubicación será en Montevideo, en el terreno que está ubicado entre las calles Arenal Grande, Galicia, Fernández Crespo y La Paz.
> La cooperativa no persigue fines de lucro y funcionará de acuerdo a los principios de igualdad de derechos y obligaciones de sus miembros, libre de adhesión, neutralidad política y religiosa, racial y filosófica.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nueva-era.org/


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

update:












Tatito said:


> Otro ángulo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
LARRAÑAGA | Nostrum Avenida | 7p 



Mayo65 said:


> Avance:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/altiusgrou...286/711473635564847/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
LARRAÑAGA | Nostrum Avenida | 7p 



Mayo65 said:


> Avance:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/altiusgrou...286/711473635564847/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


Hilton Garden Inn | 15p | 36m 













figui said:


> del fin de semana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en el complejo:


----------



## el palmesano

in July starts construction of Hotel Aloft by Starwood 











http://www.infonegocios.biz/nota.asp?nrc=33777&nprt=1


lor15 said:


> El costado del edificio me hizo acordar al Rivera Casino & Resort


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


Restoration of Setarrosa Palace



Pablito28 said:


> Finalmente los _brise soleil_ instalados son más discretos que los mostrados en el _render_ pero no menos aparatosos :sleepy:, del cremita de los muros sí no nos salvamos.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Alta Corte | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
BUCEO| Hilton Garden Inn | 15p | 36m






















Xavimvd said:


> Traigo algunas f


----------



## el palmesano

impotion of "cilindro municipal" where will be build the new Antel Arena




Bolsilludo said:


> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.antel.com.uy





Xavimvd said:


> Bueno, lo prometido es deuda... Tatito, no me dieron ningún beneficio, para la próxima que se porte Pablito


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
PUNTA CARRETAS | Golf Montevideo | 11p













Xavimvd said:


> Así están las cosas varios meses más tarde:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Giardino di Francesca | 10p 



matux said:


> Llegó lo que la gente pedía, imágenes más grandes del proyecto! :hmm:





Pablito28 said:


> En fin...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Altos de Gaboto | 9p






















figui said:


> al día de hoy, la estructura del primero de los edificios está prácticamente completa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la medianera que da al patio del colegio queda espantosa, no me dio para tomar una foto con ese ángulo.
> hoy estaban hormigonando algo a nivel de subsuelo del segundo edificio.


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO

Cabo Bella Vista l 6p



Xavimvd said:


> Pasaron prácticamente seis meses y así van las obras...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Horizonte Agua | 3p






















Xavimvd said:


> Pequeño update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO

AGUADA | Libertador | 10p 












Xavimvd said:


> Mini update de ayer:


----------



## el palmesano

*MONTEVIDEO*

BOLIVAR | Torres y shopping center Nuevocentro | 22p | 22p 






















Xavimvd said:


> Traigo un par de rápidas que tomé ayer:


----------



## el palmesano

Hilton Garden Inn | 17p | 44m












tanosho said:


> Mayo 30, 2014.
> Ya paró de crecer, ahora empiezan las terminaciones...
> -





IFER said:


> Actualización de este finde (medio nublado)
> 
> 
> En este mes de junio se observan algunos avances para los que nos gustó desde chicos jugar a las 7 diferencias xD
> 
> - Los paneles blancos ya llegan hasta arriba
> - Los pisos cubiertos con lona negra ahora son 4 y no uno solo.
> 
> Por supuesto, dentro de lo que se puede observar desde la fachada.
> 
> Dos comentarios adicionales:
> 
> 1- parecería que llegamos a su altura final
> 2- creo que desde Bonavita y Lecueder (desde donde tomé la foto) se logra el perfil que más lo favorece.
> Incluso ahora hasta me parece robusto, cuando siempre lo consideré "poco puchereado" y caído desde un helicóptero para rellenar un espacio.
> 
> 
> 
> Miren al nene y comparen con la foto del amigo figui:
> No se crea la ilusión de perspectiva donde le falta muy poco para igualar a la FZ ?





figui said:


> disculpen la calidad de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es el lado que da al estacionamiento. aparentemente será mayormente ciego, sino completamente..


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | e - Tower Avenue II | 14p












Mayo65 said:


> Renders grandes de este proyecto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.campiglia.com/show.php?id=65






SebaFun said:


> *Update de la página:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.campiglia.com.uy/show.php?id=27





SebaFun said:


> *Y de facebook:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://es-la.facebook.com/campigliapilay#!/campigliapilay


----------



## el palmesano

^^

*MOntevideo*

MALVÍN | e-Tower Sky | 35m | 14p | 6p





SebaFun said:


> Siguen terminando el gollum este... chiquitito y feo.
> 
> *Update de la página:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.campiglia.com.uy/show.php?id=65


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Bellagio Tower | 20p














SebaFun said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kosak.com.uy/venta/roosevelt/apartamentos/23097
> 
> 
> 
> Esta torre está quedando de lujo, y el alero me fascina!:drool:


----------



## el palmesano

MOntevideo

CORDÓN | Century Tower | 35m | 14p













Pablito28 said:


> Ahí van, al local de planta baja le instalaron cortinas metálicas, un nuevo detalle que arruina aún más el proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | San Martín | 8p


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Proyecto Cordón 

little tower and public open market






















Pablito28 said:


> Parece que ya inauguraron el mercado, pobre de quien no tenga otra que comprar ropa de la que venden ahí :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Abitab Headquarters | 15m | 6p












IFER said:


> Foto de hoy, casualmente anduve por la zona temprano.
> Foto a la apurada desde Fernández Crespo.
> 
> Sin cambios desde las fotos aportadas por otros compañeros, todo el predio tirado abajo e inscripciones de Stiler en el muro como nos contó figui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Ciudadela | 10p |



Pablito28 said:


> Dudo que se concrete este proyecto, pero en fin...
> 
> Es un proyecto mixto que contempla oficinas y hotel, sin dudas que le vendría muy bien a la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerto Cerrito | 7p 








































Pablito28 said:


> La estructura está casi finalizada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0085 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0086 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO | Edificio de vivienda MVOTMA (NY y YÍ) | 5p



SebaFun said:


> Edificio de vivienda MVOTMA (NY y YÍ)
> 
> *Ubicación: Montevideo, Uruguay
> Superficie: 3.000 m2
> Fecha: 2014
> Proyecto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...09697089213.1073741943.339256339547883&type=1


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Viu Montevideo | 5p



SebaFun said:


> Viu Montevideo
> 
> 
> POSESIÓN: JULIO 2016 [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toribioachaval.com/edificios-a-estrenar/viu-montevideo-en-carrasco-carrasco-565


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

little new comercial space near to the world trade centre




Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LA BLANQUEADA | Edificio Belgrano | 10p 













Venus464 said:


> Avanza, fotos del martes


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p


































































Pablito28 said:


> Arrancaron con fuerza la fase II del proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0096 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0097 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0098 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0101 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0102 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Sunline | 10p



Pablito28 said:


> Tengo sentimientos encontrados con este proyecto, por un lado lamento el edificio que se demolió, pero por otro lado me encanta el que se está construyendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0142 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0143 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Lo de arriba no sé si son los niveles técnicos o alguna barbacoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0144 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Sunline | 10p



Pablito28 said:


> Tengo sentimientos encontrados con este proyecto, por un lado lamento el edificio que se demolió, pero por otro lado me encanta el que se está construyendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0142 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0143 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Lo de arriba no sé si son los niveles técnicos o alguna barbacoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0144 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Treviso Prado | 12m | 4p












Pablito28 said:


> Desde hace un tiempo esta obra está ocupada por el SUNCA :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0123 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Quinta de Rial | 4p | 3p 






























Pablito28 said:


> Le queda poco a este adefesio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0127 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0128 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Bosques del Prado | 6p | 6p



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-





Pablito28 said:


> Avanza la torre más chica, por otro lado me sorprende que esto sea vivienda social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0126 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0124 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA | Alma Histórica - Hotel Boutique| 5p



Pablito28 said:


> Me encanta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0131 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0132 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0133 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0134 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Punta del Este

conventions center


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO 

Vaughan | 8p 













Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, me agrada bastante el resultado final, sobre todo como fue resuelto el basamento con el revestimiento de madera y el enorme ventanal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0206 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0207 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0208 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0209 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0210 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Swell | 11p












Pablito28 said:


> Como que bajaron un poco el ritmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0198 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0199 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | El Plata Montero | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Un lujito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0197 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0201 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

MOntevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Urban Golf | 11p



El Rubí said:


>





Pablito28 said:


> Casi terminada la estructura y bastante avanzada la albañilería; chau medianera, pena los contrafrentes.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0191 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Own Hotel | 27m | 9p 




Mayo65 said:


> Les dejo los renders del brochure de promoción:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.arunamerica.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101&Itemid=233







Pablito28 said:


> Va bastante avanzado, una pena los niveles técnicos :sleepy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0192 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0193 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0194 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Suárez 2727 | 10p



Pablito28 said:


> Desde antes de fin de año que está en construcción este edificio, como indica el nombre está en la calle Gregorio Suárez entre Williman y Luis de la Torre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-







Pablito28 said:


> Si bien la estructura no luce muy compleja, el ritmo de obra es frenético.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0195 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0196 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Universitá | 8p 



Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va avanzando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0178 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0179 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0180 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0181 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Parece que el Abitab ligó reconstrucción.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0182 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Maggiolino Golf | 11p 



Pablito28 said:


> Nuevo edificio en Punta Carretas, en la zona del Golf concretamente. El proyecto es de Estudio Cinco. La ubicación es Maggiolo entre Julio Ma. Sosa y Benito Mardone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Pablito28 said:


> Avanza la estructura y con ello va desapareciendo la inmunda medianera.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0189 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Club Atlético Peñarol Stadium












Carbone1891 said:


> http://www.peñarol.org/uc_estadio_2947_1.html
> 
> ¡5 meses en Obra!
> Hoy, 10 de Julio, se cumplen 5 meses del inicio de las obras de construcción del nuevo Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol. El Ing. Nestor Sclavi expresó que "las tareas actuales son pilotaje, movimientos de tierra, muros de contención y mientras tanto, en forma paralela, ya se fabricación cuatro piezas de las gradas"
> imagen


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Ronchamp | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> Le dieron levadura a la estructura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0211 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Ciudad Jardín | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0212 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones

PANDO | Canarias: Planta de envasado de yerba mate 













Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento 































Pablito28 said:


> Algunas fotos del evento de ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=407096106096546&set=pcb.407096962763127&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## el palmesano

^^



Pablito28 said:


> Aparentemente fue en una carpa que instalaron al lado del edificio, lo podrían haber hecho en la sala de actos del Solís.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> Algunos renders que creo que no teníamos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caf.com/es/actualidad/noticias/2014/07/caf-construira-nueva-sede-para-la-region-sur-en-montevideo/?parent=home


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Gamma Tower | 10p |












Xavimvd said:


> Bueno, las cosas siguen como en el último update de Pablito:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRA DE CARRASCO | Terrazas de la Barra | 4p 












Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0283 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Alfa Tower l 27m | 12p 












Xavimvd said:


> Así estaban las cosas hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | El Muelle | 4p | 2p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Va bastante avanzado esto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0277 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LARRAÑAGA | Nostrum Avenida | 7p












Pablito28 said:


> La estructura está terminada, y la albañilería bastante avanzada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0215 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0216 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0218 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0219 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

BARRA DE CARRASCO | Greens - Garden Houses | 2p 






































38656597




Pablito28 said:


> Con este proyecto inmundo compruebo lo que tantas veces dijo Nico, Ott le pone su aletafirma a cualquier bostaproyecto que le pongan adelante siempre que arreglen la cifra, lamentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0278 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0279 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0280 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0281 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0282 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


CARRASCO NORTE | Barrio Parques 



santi.uru said:


> *Renders:*





Pablito28 said:


> Ya no le queda casi nada a esto, el verde césped me hizo acordar a lo que Nacho me cuenta que es el fondo de su casa en estos días :shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0267 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0268 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0269 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CARRASCO | Torre di Ticino | 3p













Pablito28 said:


> Me pa que esto está en _stand by_, ni el cartel de obra está.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0284 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Du Parc Du Lac | 4p | 4p 












Pablito28 said:


> No sé que pasa acá pero no los terminan ni con la orden del juez...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0271 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0270 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0272 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN l Cabo Bella Vista l 6p 














Pablito28 said:


> Como es su característica, avanza lento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0246 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0247 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0248 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

TRES CRUCES | Ventura Tres Cruces | 5p






















Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan lento con las terminaciones de primer bloque, la estructura de los otros dos avanza bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0229 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0231 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | e-Tower Avenue II | 14p













Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va... le queda poco a la estructura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0257 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0258 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0260 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

ATAHUALPA | Patio del Prado | 4p | 3p 



SebaFun said:


> *Otros renders:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lgdarquitectos.com/proyecto-ampliado.php?id=128





Pablito28 said:


> De la vieja planta fabril no queda más que la estructura y las medianeras, lo demás desapareció todo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0286 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0287 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0288 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Arecales | 2p 



Pablito28 said:


> Aunque parezca mentira lo terminaron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0340 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PALERMO | 

Restoration













Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando esto, lo que quedaba de la _mansarde_ fue demolido, ignoro el motivo. De los avances visibles notamos los nuevos revoques en la fachada sobre San Salvador y los avances en muros y vigas de la nueva _mansarde_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0294 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0295 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0296 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0296 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0299 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0297 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0300 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS l Deja Vú l 10p 













Pablito28 said:


> Como todo lo que se construye últimamente, el ritmo de obra da pena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0348 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Paseo de los Pocitos | 9p |













Pablito28 said:


> Creo que para fin de año va a quedar pronto, ya están con las terminaciones de las fachadas e incluso colocando algunos cristales a modo de baranda en los balcones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0342 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0343 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0344 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0345 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Beiti | 12m | 4p 













El_hereje said:


> Finalizado; ahora faltan toda la vegetación que nos prometieron.
> 
> Update de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Urban Park | 28m | 10p 













Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy: obra finalizada.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p 













El_hereje said:


> Update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Facultad de Información y Comunicación | 4p 






















Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Edificio San Salvador | 10p




















Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy: esta obra está F.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | 21 Park | 10p












Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Copol 













figui said:


> colocaron el cartel de obra.
> 
> al final se trata de un edificio de anv. en el cartel se ve la fachada por nueva york, por lo que no queda claro si lo que está en construcción incluye el terreno del galpón que está detrás del super fast.





Pablito28 said:


> Por ahora sólo avanzaron con la barrera de obra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0084 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Century Tower | 35m | 14p












Xavimvd said:


> Así están las cosas hoy por acá:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | Altos del Parque | 10p












Xavimvd said:


> Mini update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Nexus Rivera Dos












Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Agradecería si algún mod se anima a darle "E/C" al proyecto.
> 
> kay:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Gala Parque | 10p 





















Xavimvd said:


> Así están las cosas por acá hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Hotel Regency | 5p












Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> http://www.regencyway.com.uy/fotos-y-videos/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Rivera Alpha | 10p 












Xavimvd said:


> Así están las cosas hoy por acá:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LA BLANQUEADA | Mio | 10p












Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy...
> 
> PD: Está recontra E/C, agradezco a algún mod que se anime a editar el título del hilo.
> 
> kay:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Vivendi | 11p 












Xavimvd said:


> Ocho meses más tarde, así están las cosas por acá:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LA BLANQUEADA | Metropolitano | 10p 





















Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:
> 
> :shifty: :shifty: :shifty:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | British Hospital expansion













Xavimvd said:


> Miniupdate de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

UNIÓN | Urban City | 9p













Pablito28 said:


> Le queda poco, me gusta que la carpintería de aluminio esté pintada.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0416 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA | Serratosa Palace intervention | 4p



Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, el resultado final no lo veo mal pero tampoco excelente. Los parasoles del agregado creo que eran completamente prescindibles si se instalaban cristales con control solar, algo que un edificio de esta categoría ameritaba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0383 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0384 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0385 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0386 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Jacarandá | 12p 



Mayo65 said:


> Le pido a los moderadores que me disculpen, siempre trato de colaborar de buena fe, pero desconozco el barrio de este proyecto, asi que les pido editen el título del thread. Desde ya muchas gracias. Vamos a lo que cuenta:
> 
> *Destino:* residencial.
> *Pisos:* aprox 12.
> *Ubicación: *26 de Marzo esquina Marco Bruto
> *Desarrolladores:* Inscape
> 
> *RENDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente 1: http://3dscstudio.blogspot.com.ar/
> Fuente 2: * http://www.inscapedg.com/es-edificio-jacaranda.html


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Las Luces | 11p 



sebrivero said:


> *Un punto incomparable en montevideo.
> *
> Emplazado frente al Parque de los Aliados; con espectacular vista al parque y al mítico Estadio Centenario, el Edificio “ Las Luces” tendrá todo lo que necesitas para sustentar una excelente calidad de vida.
> *
> Ubicación*: Parque de los Aliados – Montevideo (Distancias en Auto: 1’ de Tres Cruces, 13’ del Aeropuerto y 5’ de la Av. 18 de Julio.
> *
> Área Construida*: 7.600 m2. 11 Pisos – 84 Unidades.
> *
> Inversión total estimada*: USD 10.8MM.
> 
> http://www.sanzsons.com/es/proyecto-las-luces.html





Pablito28 said:


> Muchas gracias por sus comentarios, son muy amables
> 
> @Tatoide, es en av Italia y Garibaldi, Albo es la siguiente esquina con semáforos hacia Tres Cruces.
> 
> @Maru, que bueno leerte de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos con algunas imágenes de hoy, lo bueno es que por Garibaldi avanza hasta el edificio más alto por lo que cierra la manzana, cubre las dos medianeras ciegas y los contrafrentes y además no genera ninguna medianera ciega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Summer Tower



Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Edificio Estilo | 3p



SebaFun said:


> Edificio Estilo
> 
> 
> *Presentación
> 
> 
> A pasos del Parque Villa Biarritz y de Punta Carretas Shopping. Cómodas y funcionales unidades monoambiente y de 1 dormitorio, con parrilleros individuales en unidades aterrazadas.- Muy buen nivel de terminaciones.- Calefacción individual.- Solarium de uso común.- Ideal vivienda ó inversión.- Garajes opcionales.- Consulte.- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://foti.com.uy/montevideo/ver_proyectos.aspx?idPry=240


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 24p | 12p | 3p 












Pablito28 said:


> Algunas imágenes del domingo, por suerte en el local sobre la esquina de Gonzalo Ramírez y Ejido no construyeron la pantalla que iba a ser ideal para pitadas y pegatinas, en su lugar hay un pilar que al menos pasa algo más desapercibido:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0396 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0398 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0399 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0400 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Creo que este perfil de N a S no lo tenemos muy registrado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0401 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0402 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0403 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> Al igual que este perfil W:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0406 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> No sé si son pruebas o son las aberturas definitivas, tímidamente van apareciendo en las fachadas S y W:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0407 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> No quiero crear falsas expectativas, pero me pa que comenzaron con el movimiento de suelos donde estaría implantada la torre más alta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0409 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0410 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> La terraza sobre Gonzalo Ramírez luce bastante rústica aún:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0408 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO | Colonia Building | 5p 



SebaFun said:


> Colonia Building
> 
> *función Housing ubicación Colonia, Uruguay superficie 3.200 m2 año 2010. Arq. asociado Felix San Martin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gnarqs.com/detalles.php?i=60


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Fiorinna Mar | 10p 












Xavimvd said:


> Así están las cosas por acá:


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Look Brava | 26p



Pablito28 said:


> Avances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/COVELLOINTERNATIONAL/photos/a.817119374974001.1073741904.267663496586261/817119754973963/?type=1


----------



## el palmesano

near Montevideo

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Faros de Carrasco | 50m | 17p 












Pablito28 said:


> Ahora sí finalizada, me encanta como quedó:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0473 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0474 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0476 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Terranova | 21m | 7p












Pablito28 said:


> Así va esto luego de tres meses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0491-1 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0491 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo



POCITOS | Hyatt Montevideo (Imperiale Rambla) | 30m | 12p 












Pablito28 said:


> Pocos avances por acá, lo más lamentable es que el amarillito continúa impoluto :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0447 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0448 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0450 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> El contrafrente luce muy similar a la fachada sobre rambla y se avanza también con la estructura del edificio bajo sobre Echevarriarza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0454 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0455 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Nostrum Prado | 3p | 3p | 2p | 2p






















Tatito said:


> Buenas, vamos a dejar el primer avance de obra de este proyecto que va bastante avanzado al menos en uno de sus edificios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | New building for Gurvich Museum | 2p



Pablito28 said:


> Avanza esta obra, el agregado ya tiene la cubierta instalada y los cristales. La fachada del edificio existente ya está pronta a excepción de la carpintería (madera y metálica) que se ve igual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0024 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0025 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0026 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

three buildings under construction:

CORDÓN | Edificio Quadra | 12p 












Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0017 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​



CORDÓN | Alta Corte | 10p














Pablito28 said:


> Ídem, a pedido del Locazo, foto de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0018 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


CORDÓN | Giardino di Francesca | 10p













Pablito28 said:


> Sólo por cumplir con el Locazo que desesperadamente pide fotos de esta obra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0016 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Pocitos Open | 27m | 9p 












Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Soul | 9p 












Xavimvd said:


> Mini update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Soul | 9p 












Xavimvd said:


> Mini update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Plaza Acevedo | 29m | 12p



Pablito28 said:


> No muchos más avances que los que registró Fer hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0021 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Golf Montevideo | 11p













Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0022 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Greenline | 30m | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> La estructura parece que está pronta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0015 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Smart Montevideo Hotel | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> la fachada sobre Andes está casi terminada y arrancaron con la fachada sobre Soriano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0012 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0013 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0014 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Artower | 24p 





















Mayo65 said:


> *Avances:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/cribasa?fref=ts


----------



## el palmesano

Salto department

TERMAS DEL DAYMAN | Guaraní Termal | 3p



IFER said:


> Lo encontré chapuzón por medio en las Termas.
> Está medio escondido, al fondo de los hoteles en la zona de hospedaje termal.
> 
> Va bastante avanzada la estructura.
> Serán 45 apartamentos de 1 ambiente reunidos en 3 niveles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Página web del edificio


----------



## el palmesano

Salto department

SALTO | Torre del Bicentenario | 15p 












IFER said:


> Fotos del jueves pasado, día hábil plena tarde (aclaro).
> 
> Esto está redormido.
> 
> 
> Por lo visto, han demolido todo menos la fachada de la casa, sólo queda la cáscara frontal.
> 
> Esto es todo el avance desde..... hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

two projects, wall to wall

BELLA VISTA | Citadino Prado | 30m | 11p












BELLA VISTA | Plazas del Prado | 5p














Tatito said:


> *Se trata del terreno mas a la derecha (en primer plano Plazas de Prado)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

VILLA GARCÍA | Celebra | 25m | 8p












Pablito28 said:


> Por lo que se puede observar están con el enjardinado exterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> Y como ya sabemos con el interior también:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/137550596288105/photos/pcb.801943856515439/801943076515517/?type=1&permPage=1​






CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> fotoes de la web de zonamaerica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.zonamerica.com/home/celebra/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Libertador | 10p













Xavimvd said:


> Pequeño update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Be Biarritz | 10p












Xavimvd said:


> Primer update de la obra:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Marina Infinita | 11p 












Xavimvd said:


> Un update express de hoy; estamos E/C:


----------



## el palmesano

MOntevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Altos de Biarritz | 9p 












Xavimvd said:


> Y más de un año y medio después:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDON l Torre Domus l 9p












Pablito28 said:


> Así va la "torre", otra obra lenta de más...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0037 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo











PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p 



Pablito28 said:


> Continúan avanzando con la estructura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p






























Pablito28 said:


> No hay muchas novedades Emilio, más allá de que ya demolieron todos los muros de las fachadas, generando así los vacíos previstos en el proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

new squere in VILLA MUÑOZ 




nahura99 said:


> Excelente! Parece tener bastante diseño y para el barrio es una obra muy positiva!
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 

confirmed constrction of a new tower in the port

ZONA PORTUARIA | Lobraus | 75m | 21p 












SebaFun said:


> Página FACEBOOK Lobraus
> *
> Nota hecha con el presidente de Lobraus:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Recomendación: Leer toda la nota.*






http://www.elpais.com.uy/el-empresario/hay-negocios-se-perdiendo.html


----------



## el palmesano

Soriano department

MERCEDES | Edificio Libertad | 4p



Pablito28 said:


> 1 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> La vivienda propia: una meta a la que todos aspiramos
> 
> Sabemos que tu familia aumenta y necesitás más espacio. Sabemos que los querés ver crecer en un lugar sano y seguro, que te facilite la logística cotidiana. Porque sabemos cuáles son las cosas que más te importan, es que armamos un proyecto que está a tu alcance. Es momento de pensar en vivir mejor. Ahora es posible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Soriano department

MERCEDES | Grito de Asencio | 7p 



Pablito28 said:


> http://www.diariocronicas.com.uy/index.php?id=23813&seccion=general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> http://www.propiedadesensoriano.com/casa-mercedes-soriano.php?pag=ficha&id_prop=1671&id_usu=10&prop=Apartamento%20en%20Venta%20en%20Mercedes


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenos aportes.

Simplemente como corrección, Mercedes es la capital de Soriano.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ ups, lo gire sin darme cuenta


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Ventura Rodó | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Salentis | 3p 












Xavimvd said:


> Primer update de la obra:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

VILLA ESPAÑOLA | Complejo de viviendas | 4p


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Sarandi Home | 2p 



magoff said:


> Edificio ubicado sobre Peatonal Sarandí entre Peatonal Pérez Castellanos y a pasos de Colón.
> 
> Proyecto de Vivienda Social aprobado que incluye 1 local comercial y 8 apartamentos.
> 
> Dirección Sarandí 279
> Manzana 80
> Solar 5
> Área del terreno 252 m2


----------



## Skyven

I need to visit Montevideo, the city looks so beautiful.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Legacy Tower | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Comenzaron a demoler el inmundo muro que ocultaba la casa, el reciclaje de esta está en su parte exterior bastante avanzado; la cubierta pronta y la carpintería estructural restaurada. Restan las aberturas y los muros.
> 
> Los bloques no presentan avances significativos respecto a las últimas fotos de Tatito a nivel de calle, imagino que los interiores sí habrán tenido un avance notorio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0091 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0093 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0096 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0094 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0095 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Argenta Tower | 10p













Pablito28 said:


> Diría que técnicamente está finalizado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0102 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0103 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0104 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> El acceso -como ha sido el común denominador en los últimos edificios construidos sobre rambla- pasa totalmente desapercibido, entiéndase por esto rehundido, de pequeñas dimensiones y sin ningún material que lo distinga y lo jerarquice respecto al resto de la fachada.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Montevideo Shopping Center expansion




Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Topaz | 29m | 10p 












Xavimvd said:


> Nada nuevo por acá:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Riva Marina | 5p













Tatito said:


> Ya que Xavi se ha decidido a arruinarnos a todos el domingo con cuanta porquería se encontró por Pocitos, yo haré lo propio con Parque Rodó.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | ZenPark | 10p



Tatito said:


> Bueno... antes de mandar al Archivo a este lindo edificio de Parque Rodó teníamos que ver como había sido resuelta la PB.
> 
> Acá lo tienen... disfruten :sleepy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Tee Tower | 13p












Pablito28 said:


> Lentamente, muy lentamente van completando la ochava con los cristales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0110 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0111 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> El punto fuerte sin duda es la resolución del remate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0112 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Vivaldi | 10p












Xavimvd said:


> Update de hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Magnolia | 10p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Ta complicado para registrar esto, bue, hice lo que pude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0114 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0115 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p







































Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando la estructura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0117 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0118 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0119 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0120 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0122 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0123 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerta del Plata | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> Lentamente continúa avanzando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0108 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0109 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Azul de la playa | 4p













Pablito28 said:


> Recién comenzando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0147 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Water Front | 5p





















Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando la albañilería y lo poco que queda de la estructura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0154 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0155 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Nexus Costanera | 4p 












Pablito28 said:


> En fin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0149 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA GORDA | Terra Vista II | 5p 












Pablito28 said:


> Al borde del éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0145 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA GORDA | O2 Urban Lofts | 5p












Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, para mí lo mejor que se construyó en la ciudad en residenciales junto a _Jardines de Zabala_ en este año.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0124 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0125 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0126 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0127 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0128 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0129 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0130 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0131 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0132 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

CARRASCO | Vila Carrasco | 3p | 3p | 3p

47015437





















Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0133 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0134 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0135 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0136 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0137 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CARRASCO | Masinfinito Carrasco | 2p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Otra ratonera que podemos pasar al archivo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0141 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0142 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0143 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0138 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0139 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0140 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Rivera department

RIVERA | Sky Tower Hotel | 12p |



Arquifan said:


> Apareció el render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:www.hosteltur.com.uy
> 
> Saludos





Urupad said:


> Aquí va un par de fotos que saqué, en algo anda...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es mi galería en flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rivera department

RIVERA | Agraciada Plaza | 10p 













Urupad said:


> Aquí va algunas imagenes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es mi galería en flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Colonia department

CARMELO | Capilla Narbona, from 1738, historical building to be restored



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

next page >>>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO |Club Atlético Peñarol Stadium









Carbone1891 said:


>





Ultratom said:


> 7 meses...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Pestana Hotel Montevideo | 14p 

it is the restoration of an historical building


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Parque Central Stadium expansion (stadium of the first match in a world cup)



























---------------


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Gala Vista | 23p


----------



## el palmesano

more renders of Parque Central Stadium expansion




Juanga said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Good news!!!




> *The government and López Mena refloat project Capurro *
> 
> The government and Juan Carlos Lopez Mena will revive the plan to move to the Buquebus terminal to Capurro, including a tourism project of $ 100 million. Now the ANP (ports national association) is "ready" to perform dredging requiring initiative.


spanish:



> *El gobierno y López Mena reflotan proyecto en Capurro*
> 
> El gobierno y Juan Carlos López Mena reactivarán el plan para mudar la terminal de Buquebus a Capurro, lo que incluye un proyecto turístico de US$ 100 millones. Ahora la ANP está "dispuesta" a realizar el dragado que requiere la iniciativa.


http://www.elpais.com.uy/informacion/gobierno-lopez-mena-reflotan-proyecto.html









el palmesano said:


> render mas grande





Lord_Nelson said:


> Lord robando y cortando flashes por ahi,si se llega a hacer ese hotel seria el nuevo icono de montevideo me encanta su diseño.. y yo tampoco me ubico donde cuernos seria esto en google earth? alguien?


----------



## Gonza77

Muy bueno esto Palme!!!
Notición!!!


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Torre Acsa | 16p 












IFER said:


> Empezamos a ver la verdadera silueta:
> 
> Este edificio si que tiene una velocidad normal y esperada, al menos en el avance de su estructura.
> Según mis cálculos, le faltan 4 pisos para su altura final.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


PARQUE RODO | New Casino Parque Hotel


project




























how it was and how it evolutioned





























































Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PARQUE RODÓ | Faculty of Information and Communication | 4f 























Tatito said:


> Buenas, les dejo un update de la semana pasada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


new squares and parks 

*Plaza Itacumbú e Iraola*





*Anfiteatro Marconi*


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

new squere

Plaza Alba Roballo


----------



## el palmesano

*Plaza Tres Ombúes*


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

New space in a park of the city


VILLA DOLORES | Parque de la Amistad










video 3D







works:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*



> Neighborhood Ituzaingó - Project 7 blocks and housing relocation
> 
> This urban operation, allow the finish Dámaso Larrañaga Avenue, at the Maroñas Hippodrome and prioritizing access to this landmark building.
> 
> To do this, proceed to the relocation of about 70 families who nowadays occupy irregularly the public space corresponding to the roadwork , which will be included in the National Plan of relocations.


http://mvd2030.montevideo.gub.uy/pr...ecto-7-manzanas-y-relocalización-habitacional


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS l Citi Echeverria l 3P l Pro










--------------

AGUADA |Edificio de viviendas |3p


----------



## el palmesano

*Maldonado department*

Jose Ignacio | Oh! La Barra | 2p 




















----------


----------



## el palmesano

AGUADA | Libertador | 10p 












Tatito said:


> Me ganaste de mano figui, pero eso me pasa por no haber revisado este hilo antes de pasar por ahí.
> 
> Acabo de pasar por ahí y tengo fotos fresquitas pero dejo solo la que aporta algo al excelente update que dejaste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





figui said:


> fotos del miércoles pasado a la mañana.
> 
> están encofrando la última losa:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | El Roble | 18m | 7












Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Boulevard Golf| 11p 





















Pablito28 said:


> Ya comienza a asomar la estructura por sobre la barrera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0198 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS | Tee Tower | 13p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> Ahora sí parece que le queda poco, supongo que antes de la licencia del sector, la obra estará entregada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0304 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Los AA ya instalados, golazo de media cancha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0305 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> El remate pensado y bien construido, es, en mi opinión uno de sus puntos altos junto con la ubicación de los AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0307 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Rivera department

RIVERA l Melancía Rivera Mall & Free Shop




lor15 said:


> Voy a dejar todos los render que tenemos para ir teniendo una idea de como va a quedar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TERMINAL*





lor15 said:


> Nadie me dio bola hace un mes cuando dije que habia fotos nuevas jaja, acá dejo las del otro día:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uno de los free shop ya está recibiendo paredes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada principal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya se ve claramente que la forme del frente es igual al render


----------



## el palmesano

Hyatt Montevideo












Pablito28 said:


> Poco avance visible a nivel de calle más allá de la losa del último piso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0328 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0329 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Colocaron unos letreros en el amarillito, veremos si finalmente se le viene la noche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0330 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Torre Acsa | 16p | 





















fedespot said:


> Llegó a la altura de su vecino


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerto Cerrito | 7p



SebaFun said:


> http://www.elinmobiliario.com/urugu...nmobiliaria_bullrich/puerto_cerrito_9223.html







fedespot said:


> Fotos de hoy 12/11:


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p 

































































































































http://report.tglt.com/forum-puerto...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Reus nighborhood building restauration












el palmesano said:


> En 1888. El financiero catalán Emilio Reus crea un complejo habitacional con el objetivo ser una solución económica para inmigrantes, en pleno barrio Palermo. Con el correr del tiempo, el complejo aumenta considerablemente sus habitantes pasando a denominarse coloquialmente – y no por serlo - “Conventillo de Ansina”.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=369288839881761&set=oa.404342842941496&type=1&theater






Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando esto, en cuanto a las fachadas creo que la restauración es muy fiel pero la _mansarde_ realmente no me gusta, creo que va a quedar muy similar al mamarracho que construyeron al lado, una pena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0341 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0342 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0344 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0345 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0346 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Sunline | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, si hubiera suplido a alguna de las tantas botas que pululan por esa zona de la ciudad hubiera sido un golazo, en fin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0347 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0348 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> El basamento creo que fue lo que se resolvió de peor manera, tanto la fachada del local comercial con esos perfiles berretas de aluminio como el hecho de un acceso minúsculo y por la calle lateral, le restan unos cuantos puntos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0349 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0350 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza | 7p 













Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, finalmente arrancó la obra. La empresa constructora está con la implantación y el movimiento de suelos está bien avanzado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0355 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0356 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0357 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0358 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Edificio de las Instrucciones (Caja Notarial) | 15p | Pro



















Pablito28 said:


> Avanza muy bien la estructura, ya asoma por sobre la barrera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0352 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0353 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Torres y shopping Nuevocentro | 22p | 22p 












URU_RODRI said:


> *17/11/14 - De pasada con el cel...
> *


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol 























Carbone1891 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
BUCEO | Hilton Garden Inn | 17p | 44m 





















tanosho said:


> Noviembre 6, 2014
> -





fedespot said:


> Bueno, esta me la tiró un amigo. Es de hoy, creo que de este perfil no tenemos ninguna foto:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | El Muelle | 4p | 2p 



Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-





Pablito28 said:


> Hmm... demasiado lento para mi gusto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0055 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Orient Rivera Este | 3p | 3p | 3p





















Fuente[/QUOTE]




Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0054 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Hyatt Montevideo (Imperiale Rambla) | 30m | 12p














Xavimvd said:


> Mini update:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Greenline | 30m | 10p 













Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | Canaro | 30m | 10p 












Tatito said:


> Desde las fotos de Nando en julio de este año, poca cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Forum Montevideo












Xavimvd said:


> Traigo un par más de fotos:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Mérit Montevideo Apart & Suites | 10P



santi.uru said:


> *Mérit Montevideo Apart & Suites​*


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Hilton Garden Inn | 17p | 44m 



Tatito said:


> Buenas, me di una vuelta por ahí y les traigo alguna imagen a pié de calle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | Ventura Tres Cruces | 5p












Pablito28 said:


> De todos los Ventura este es el que más me agrada. Está bastante avanzado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0038 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0039 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0040 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Salto department

SALTO |Hospital de Agudos CAM










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1778931


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol













Carbone1891 said:


> esto avanza como pedo





Carbone1891 said:


>





Carbone1891 said:


> los jugadores hoy en el estadio


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODO | Nuevo Casino Parque Hotel



el palmesano said:


>





PASCUAL said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Restoration of Psychology faculty



Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Antes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING!





arac said:


> FACULTAD DE PSICOLOGÍA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

new Faculty of Veterinary



nahura99 said:


> El Consejo Directivo Central (CDC) de la Universidad de la República resolvió el martes 25 comenzar las obras de la nueva facultad de Veterinaria -en el cruce de las rutas 8 y 102-, el año que viene y financiarlas con fondos propios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El proyecto de la sede universitaria cuyas primeras obras se inician el año próximo fue presentado el 30 de mayo de 2013. Estará formada por un núcleo de edificios de más de 15.000 m2 donde convivirán unas 4000 personas entre estudiantes, docentes y funcionarios.
> 
> En su presentación el decano de la Facultad de Veterinaria, Daniel Cavestany, señaló que «es la primera en el país desde la Facultad de Arquitectura que se construye desde cero». Destacó la importancia del proyecto para el futuro del país y añadió que la institución está logrando cumplir «la aspiración de movernos, de acercarnos un poco más al medio y estar más cerca de la producción». El 14 de mayo pasado se inauguró en San José el nuevo edificio del Instituto de Producción Animal de la Facultad de Veterinaria (IPAV).
> 
> El terreno en que se edificará la nueva facultad tiene una superficie de 34 hectáreas y el acceso principal será por Ruta 8. Se construirán 5300 m2 de laboratorios y oficinas, un hospital veterinario de 2775 m2 destinado a la atención de grandes y pequeños animales, bioterios (750 m2) y 3100 m2 de aulas. También están previstos 14.470 m2 de vialidad interior, 134 lugares para estacionamiento, dos explanadas para birodados y un garaje techado para 20 vehículos. La facultad contará con una sub estación de UTE y un área de servicios médicos para estudiantes, docentes y funcionarios.
> 
> En esta zona se ubican entre otros los vecinos Zonamérica, el Servicio de la División de Laboratorios Veterinarios (Dilave) Miguel C. Rubino y el asentamiento «La Esperanza», en proceso de consolidación a través del Programa de Mejoramiento de Barrios de la Intendencia de Montevideo.
> 
> Los edificios de la facultad -la mayoría de una sola planta-, se desarrollarán en seis manzanas conectadas por una avenida central y varias calles transversales. El complejo ocupará la mitad del predio, y posibilitará la expansión edilicia en función de las necesidades de desarrollo de la facultad y la Universidad.
> 
> Fuente






nahura99 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | One 2 | 26p 












SebaFun said:


> *Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wsw.com.uy/onepuntadeleste


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | The Grand Hotel | 8p 



SebaFun said:


> Punta del Este - Uruguay by dlbarrier, on Flickr





SebaFun said:


> *FIN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hoteles.com/ho462776/the-grand-hotel-punta-del-este-punta-del-este-uruguay/


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Green Life | 19p | 19p 





















SebaFun said:


> http://www.greenlife.com.uy/GreenLife/Home.html


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Look Brava | 26p












SebaFun said:


> Punta del Este - Uruguay by dlbarrier, on Flickr
> 
> Punta del Este - Uruguay by dlbarrier, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Alexander Boulevard | 24p













SebaFun said:


> http://apartamento.mercadolibre.com...mo-al-conrad-reventas-alexander-boulevard-_JM
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.org-acassuso.com.uy/index.php?action=listingview&listingID=2187


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Onix Punta del Este | 23p 












SebaFun said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB

Awesome updates el palmesano.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thanks!!


----------



## el palmesano

more renders of the new Faculty of Veterinary


VILLA GARCÍA | Faculty of Veterinary




arac said:


> Algunas ya están en la primer página, pero no tienen el pie de página
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Altos de Gaboto | 9p 












Xavimvd said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones department

near Montevideo

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Lago Mayor | 10p x 6


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MAROÑAS | Nostrum Parque | 3p | 2p













URU_RODRI said:


> FUENTE.​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Mercedes | 4p 





































Pablito28 said:


> Cuatro años después parece que ahora sí algo se va a hacer con este edificio, espero que no sea un parking ni que sucumba ante la piqueta fatal del progreso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_193959 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Altos Constituyente | 10p



Pablito28 said:


> Sep, se ve que a los inversores de Altos Gaboto les fue bien y decidieron replicar la propuesta con un nuevo conjunto habitacional. Está a la vuelta del primero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_171634 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_171626 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_171754 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_171807 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> Creo que sin ser un gran que, el conjunto sustituye a un inmundo galpón, densifica aún más el barrio, tapa dos medianeras inmundas y cierra el murallón en esa cuadra.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | 21 Park | 10p 













Pablito28 said:


> icard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_174622_resized by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141220_174628_resized by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Soberana bosta, sobre todo el basamento hno:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Edificio de las Instrucciones (Caja Notarial) | 15p 





















Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Azure | 5p 






























SebaFun said:


> *Update de hace 2 meses aproximadamente:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estructuras terminadas, grùa desmontada, y hoy en dìa deben estar màs avanzadas.


----------



## k%

great country


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Bosques del Prado | 6p | 6p 



Pablito28 said:


>





URU_RODRI said:


> *DICIEMBRE 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE.​


----------



## el palmesano

TACUAREMBÓ | Polo Deportivo Departamental





















>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Condo Hotel Tryp Privilege | 9p 



SebaFun said:


> Condo Hotel Tryp Privilege
> 
> 
> 
> http://prop.com.uy/proyectos/condo-hotel-tryp-privilege#ad-image-0


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Cruceros | 5p 












SebaFun said:


> *Más fotos 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Tiburón Terrazas | 5p 












SebaFun said:


> Gracias por los comentarios!
> 
> *Les traigo más fotos del 22 de diciembre de 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Horizonte | 5p






















SebaFun said:


> Como dije... la uno avanzada en estructura, la dos con los cimientos hechos y por levantar, pero no saqué buena foto de eso.
> 
> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Selenza Village + Hotel













SebaFun said:


> *Update 22 diciembre 2014... continuan con bloques nuevos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | 36 Park | 4p 



SebaFun said:


> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Icon Brava | 23p 













SebaFun said:


> Avance de obra: Terminaciones: Fotos de ayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Tengo la esperanza que hagan algo más en el remate, queda algo de trabajo aún en la torre y en el remate, esperemos que revistan de alguna forma ese tanque.





SebaFun said:


> Lujo como ha quedado con las terminaciones, realmente estupendo! Lo criticable es que los molinos no son como los renders, y el tanque de agua quedó algo vistoso demás, pero bueno...
> 
> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Lumiere | 4p | 4p 












SebaFun said:


> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Sea Breezes | 12m | 4p












SebaFun said:


> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

UNTA DEL ESTE | Altamar | 3p 














SebaFun said:


> Desde la playa de Punta Ballena!
> 
> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Alexander Boulevard | 24p | E/C















SebaFun said:


> *Update: 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Onix Punta del Este | 23p














SebaFun said:


> Este edificio está quedando de lujo realmente!!!:drool:
> 
> *Update 22 diciembre 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos SebaFun*


----------



## el palmesano

new renders of the "Club Nacional de Futbol" stadium


is called Parque Central, where the first match of a world cup was played 



URU_RODRI said:


> *Haciendo click aquí se les descargara un PDF con información de la ampliación, la cantidad de nuevos palcos, servicios gastronómicos, estacionamientos, la nueva bandeja superior, el polideportivo y todos los demás nuevos servicios.*



how it look nowadays:



Bolsilludo said:


> @ricardoalmada61​


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Hotel Palenque | 18p



El_hereje said:


>





santi.uru said:


> Los otros días por la Roosevelt me encontré con que el edificio que hace unos meses pensé que sería de oficinas seguía creciendo.. Lo busqué y de esto se trata:
> 
> *Hotel Palenque
> 
> Roosevelt esq. Figueredo, Pda. 5, Punta del Este​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tipo:* Hotel
> *Propietario:* Alto Pino S.A.
> *Arquitecto:* Guevara-Ottonello arquitectos
> *Área Construida:* 5.814 mts2
> *Inicio de Obras:* 2013 / Fin de Obras: 2015
> 
> *Renders:* http://www.guevaraottonello.com/es/?pg=proyecto&id=8542c3b44ab0f6
> 
> Si alguien los puede sacar de esa web le agradezco, ya que se ve muy interesante.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Torre Ejecutiva, second fase






















Pablito28 said:


> Parte de la estructura ya es visible a nivel de calle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0237 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0238 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0239 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


Gurvich Museum new building



Pablito28 said:


> Continúa avanzando esto, el agregado está al borde del éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0225 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0226 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0228 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Torres Nuevocentro | 23p | 23p












Pablito28 said:


> Un pequeño sector de la fachada interior de la torre sobre Luis A de Herrera luce las terminaciones, ni fu ni fa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0241 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0242 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Antel Arena 















Bolsilludo said:


>





Pablito28 said:


> Por acá parece que comenzaron con el movimiento de suelos, al menos para demoler la cimentación del antiguo edificio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0221 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0223 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerta del Plata | 9p













Pablito28 said:


> Zzzzzzz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0240 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Antes que Palme pregunte le cuento que ese edificio en construcción que se observa al fondo es de una cooperativa de viviendas.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol 



Carbone1891 said:


>






Carbone1891 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Torre Acsa | 16p 












fedespot said:


> Con el tanque de agua trataron de simular la corona del vecino :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p 





















Fabiox said:


> Acá la noticia en la página de la ANV:
> 
> Comenzaron las obras de las Torres II y III de Altos del Libertador.
> 
> http://www.anv.gub.uy/home/noticia.aspx?id_noticia=327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.





Pablito28 said:


> Avanzan con la excavación del estacionamiento:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/altiusgroup?fref=ts


----------



## el palmesano

mONTEVIDEO

CENTRO | Torre Ejecutiva Fase II (INE) | E/C













eljulian said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

MOntevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento





















eljulian said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena






















URU_RODRI said:


> *E/C ( ? )
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE Y MÁS FOTOS​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p 












quiqueno said:


> ....permiso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Hyatt Montevideo (Imperiale Rambla) | 30m | 12p 












Pablito28 said:


> Va y va, el amarillito sigue en pie :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0267 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0268 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0269 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0270 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0271 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Maggiolino Golf | 11p












Pablito28 said:


> Creo que la estructura ya está completa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0260 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Me llama mucho la atención el tipo de bloques que usan para los muros, nunca los había visto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0261 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Barrio Reus houses restoration



Pablito28 said:


> Está casi pronto, me agrada mucho el color elegido para los muros de las fachadas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150404_164214 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150404_164222 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150404_164238 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

VILLA MUÑOZ | Plaza José D´Elía 






























Pablito28 said:


> Avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150404_172930 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150404_172932 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150404_172936 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


ZONA PORTUARIA | Lobraus | 75m | 21p 


new rende:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol 






Carbone1891 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Tú Montevideo | 10p 



SebaFun said:


> *Hotel Tú Montevideo
> 2015
> 
> 
> MONTEVIDEO
> 
> Rambla Mahatma Gandhi y Joaquín Nuñez
> 
> 
> 
> Descripción edilicia
> 
> Hotel de 95 habitaciones y 11 niveles, 5080 m² construidos.
> 
> 
> 
> Programa arquitectónico
> 
> En planta baja: recepción, bar y cocina, desayunador, servicios higiénicos y hall. En el primer nivel técnico: vestuarios de personal, comedor de personal, back office y cámaras de frío. En el primer subsuelo: dos salas de eventos, foyer, catering, servicios higiénicos. En el segundo subsuelo: servicios generales del hotel, grupo generador, lavandería, depósitos, locales de mantenimiento, house keeping y tanques inferiores.
> 
> Del piso 1 al 10: habitaciones. En el piso 11: gimnasio y oficina.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ivanarcos.com/obra/tu-montevideo/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MONTEVIDEO | Álister | 7p 



SebaFun said:


> *Álister
> 2015
> 
> 
> MONTEVIDEO
> 
> Benito Nardone entre Patria y Maggiolo
> 
> 
> 
> Descripción edilicia
> 
> 30 exclusivos apartamentos en 6 niveles, con dos oficinas en el primer piso.
> 
> 
> 
> Programa arquitectónico
> 
> En planta baja: hall de entrada exclusivo para los apartamentos con doble altura, servicio de recepción y control de seguridad. Dos subsuelos de estacionamiento con acceso mediante montacoches. Todos los espacios del edificio cuentan con accesibilidad universal para personas con discapacidad, incluyendo una cochera exclusiva. Gimnasio y salón de fiestas equipado con parrillero y cocina completa. Tipologías de uno y tres dormitorios con amplias terrazas, excelente orientación y vistas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ivanarcos.com/obra/alister/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p 












Pablito28 said:


> Met, la fachada no es curva, lo curvo es la estructura que soportará los parasoles.
> 
> Así luce al día de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150412_173652 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LA BLANQUEADA | Cero Uno "01" | 5p



SebaFun said:


> 01 Cero Uno
> 
> El desarrollo, ubicado en Av.Foresti y Ramón Ortiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vitriumcapital.com/uruguay/?gclid=CJm0--HnjMUCFQUQ7Aod0x0Aig#innovacion


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

restoration:

CIUDAD VIEJA | Victoria Plaza Office Tower | 17p



Pablito28 said:


> *La intervención*
> 
> En los últimos años el edificio ha caído en un deterioro notable ya que su planta hotelera no se adaptó fácilmente a nuevos usos. El edificio requiere para su adaptación una intervención cuidadosa que deberá conservar su fachada restaurada y modernizando sus instalaciones para adaptarlas a los nuevos usos y normas actuales.
> 
> *Un edificio dentro de otro*
> 
> La propuesta de reciclaje aprovecha la existencia de un patio de aire y luz existente para proveer los nuevos servicios e instalaciones preservando así la estructura y las fachadas originales que serán puestas en valor sin alterar su carácter y rol urbano.El trabajo de “relleno” del patio se hará en forma parcial conservando la percepción original de un único espacio vertical, ahora interior, segmentado por estos nuevos halles de piso.Estos crearán espacio de doble altura donde se podrán instalar las esperas y salas de reuniones de las oficinas.El edificio requiere para su adaptación una intervención cuidadosa que deberá conservar su fachada restaurada y modernizando sus instalaciones para adaptarlas a los nuevos usos y normas actuales.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nuevo espacio interior*
> 
> El antiguo patio de aire y luz será así convertido en un nuevo espacio de escala y vivencias completamente nuevas. En este sector se acomodarán los nuevos servicios de las plantas con una mínima intervención sobre la estructura. Su nueva disposición permitirá crear nuevos halles antesalas de ascensores que revalorizarán los espacios interiores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El Coronamiento del edificio*
> 
> Una estructura liviana que no excederá la altura actual creará una linterna que mostrará la vitalidad recuperada del edificio a la ciudad articulándose con armonía sin alterar la composición original del mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Building*
> 
> El edificio será proyectado con criterios de eficiencia energética.
> 
> Esta prevista la instalación de paneles solares para la producción de agua caliente que servirá para la alimentación de kitchenettes y baños de las oficinas, se dispondrán paneles fotovoltaicos y generadores eólicos que colaboren en la generación de la energía que consumirá el edificio en las áreas de servicio.
> Las ventanas se reemplazarán, conservando su geometría y aspecto, con elementos de mayor eficiencia equipadas con termopaneles y cristales de última generación.
> Asímismo se incorporaran otras tecnologías con el criterio de eificientizar los gastos comunes y costos de energía para uso de áreas comunes.
> 
> 
> render on the facade:
> 
> Fuente.-







gusgazman said:


> Hoy a la mañana me encontré que colocaron letreros de la obra...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Torre Acsa | 16p












gusgazman said:


> Ayer a la mañana... Titulo esta foto: "Torre ACSA o como arruinar un clásico"...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | Haedo Tower | 35m | 10p












SebaFun said:


> *Update: (malo por cierto, disculpen, pero la cam de mi cel es una cagada así como todo mi cel, y además iba en el bus:lol: )*


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Torres del Rey 



figui said:


> no se si logran ver la viga que se "mete" en lo que era el super:





Pablito28 said:


> Creo que no teníamos renders medianamente prolijos de esta obra:
> 
> 
> capture-20150426-201055 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capture-20150426-201257 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://chds.uy/arquitectura/
> 
> Por cierto, en la web del estudio de arquitectos dice que el nombre del proyecto es Torre del Rey.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Ampliación del Punta Carretas Shopping



Pablito28 said:


> http://atijascasalarquitectos.com/es/?pa=proyectos





Pablito28 said:


> reach:_*Habemus Obram*_reach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150414_181832 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150414_181354 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Libertador | 10p 













figui said:


> creo que esto no está hace mucho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se vienen trabajos en la fachada de libertador.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Molinos del Prado | 2p



Pablito28 said:


> ​
> 
> Ubicación: Prado. Montevideo
> 
> Año: 2015 – 2016 (En construcción)
> 
> Superficie terreno: 1336 m2
> 
> Superficie proyectada: 1.800 m2
> 
> Descripción:
> 
> Dos bloques de viviendas de 3 niveles con 24 unidades.
> 
> Apartamentos de 1 y 2 dormitorios.
> 
> Parrilleros de uso común en azoteas.
> 
> Cocheras.
> 
> Previsión de instalación solar térmica.
> 
> Promovido por la Ley de Promoción de la Vivienda de Interés Social Nº18.795 – Proyecto Nº383


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Warhol | 27m | 10p 












gusgazman said:


> Estas imágenes de hoy de tarde muestran que BIA debe estar trabajando contrarreloj para terminar los espectaculares cristales del render o estarán buscando una excusa creíble para hacer otro bodrio de cristales transparentes...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Live City | 10p 



SebaFun said:


> Render...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.infocasas.com.uy/proyectos/live-city/654






Pablito28 said:


> Sep, finalmente se demuele la bosta que quedó entre el Esplendor y el Smart. Lo que se construye no es muy significativo pero al menos sirve para densificar el barrio y sobre todo eliminar las inmundas medianeras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0236 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0235 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PASO DE LAS DURANAS | Quinta Da Silva | 3 x 7p | 3 x 6p | 2 x 3p



Pablito28 said:


> Quinta Da Silva
> 
> Ubicación: Prado
> 
> Fecha: 2013
> 
> Metraje: 19.870 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Torres del Rey (ex Copol) | 12p












figui said:


> creo que al render del cartel de obra le falta la estructura de la esquina.
> 
> a propósito, lo que se está construyendo ahora llegó a su altura final; están con el depósito de agua..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la estructura sobre libertador tendrá dos pisos más, de acuerdo a lo que posteó *Pablito28*.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Gala Parque | 10p























Xavimvd said:


> Así están las cosas por acá hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

Garzon lake bridge

























adevances:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Punta Carretas Shopping expansion advertising poster has apeared this week




Sebas.- said:


> IMG_2092 by sebastian.rodriguez44, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Zone One l 4p 












fedespot said:


> Este se está yendo para arriba como pedo de buzo, en cuestión de un par de semanas aparece lo que se ve en la foto:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PALERMO | Restauración de vivienda Barrio Reus al Sur 













Pablito28 said:


> *Renace el barrio Reus al Sur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Intendencia de Montevideo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuar leyendo: http://www.montevideo.gub.uy/institucional/noticias/renace-el-barrio-reus-al-sur


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO l Villa Savoia l 3p l



Tatito said:


> Siguen las buenas nuevas en este pequeño proyecto del Prado. Apareció render completo con la casita en él, ahora nos podemos dar cuenta bien de como va a ser el tema. Va bastante avanzado en los edificios aunque aún no hayan tocado la casa exteriormente.
> 
> Los dejo con el render y las fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDON | Edificio en Av. 18 de Julio y Pablo de María 




IFER said:


> Nuevo edificio, nuevo render.
> Ni tiene nombre siquiera.
> Queda en la esquina frente al Santander y al bazar de nombre "raro" donde hay un baldío hace 100 años y se suceden proyectos que nunca se concretan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vean, donde en el tender hay bruta camioneta, en la realidad está "Mariana"


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BELLA VISTA | Plazas del Prado | 5p 












Tatito said:


> Update de esta tarde...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junto a Citadino Bella VistaPrado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BELLA VISTA | Citadino Prado | 30m | 11p












Tatito said:


> Update de esta tarde...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PRADO | Ambar | 3p | 3p 





















Tatito said:


> *Actualizando...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol



Juampi23 said:


> Buena foto de Noelia Lapaz que muestra avance en tres de las cuatro tribunas. Se ve el crecimiento de la oficial, de la familiar y de la popular visitante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> También se nota como va ganando el verde sobre el arco de la popular local.
> 
> Agrego interesante tanda de fotos de ovación:





Juampi23 said:


> Hablando de banderas, me encantaría ver en la tribuna alguna bandera haciendo alusión al tema de "_es una maqueta_", por ejemplo con la frase: "_La maqueta más grande del mundo_".
> 
> Hay gente que pensará que no es buena idea, que genera violencia ( no comparto ), que no hay necesidad de dedicarle el estadio a nadie, y es cierto que no hay *necesidad* de hacerlo, pero a mi me parece que hay frases que tienen altura, que utilizan la ironía y que son una forma educada e inteligente de plasmar el *humor / folklore* de la tribuna, y de más allá de la tribuna también, porque el tema "_es una maqueta_" es un diálogo que ha estado sobre la mesa en todos lados, en la calle, en las redes sociales, en un café, bar o asado con amigos.
> 
> Recuerdo, por darles un ejemplo de lo que hablo, que cuando Bella Vista nos ganó la Liguilla de 1998 los hinchas cantaban:
> 
> "_Ooooh, *somos de la B*, de la B, de la B, *somos de la B*_"
> 
> Y aún con la desilusión de perder aquel partido fui lo suficientemente objetivo para "_valorar_" por así decirlo aquel cántico, me pareció buenísimo, era una forma irónica de responder el clásico "_Ooooh, *vos sos de la B*_" que cantamos nosotros ( y que, obviamente, no fue la excepción aquel día y se lo cantamos varias veces ) apoyados por lo que pasaba en la cancha, que nos ganaron.
> 
> Bueno, una bandera con la frase "*La maqueta más grande del mundo*" me parece estaría muy buena, sería una respuesta con altura así como fue muy bueno aquel cántico de los hinchas de BV cuando nos ganaron aquel partido final de la Liguilla y salieron campeones.
> 
> *_________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
> 
> _In ooother news (?)_...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORZKZcZagYI
> 
> Dejo video en el que se muestran las obras y una entrevista con Pablo Sciarra, dirigente de PEÑAROL.
> 
> No es lo más actual, de hecho las últimas fotos que tenemos acá en el hilo son más recientes que este video, pero es relativamente nuevo. El video dura 8:41 minutos, la parte de PEÑAROL arranca en el minuto *3:40* aprox que es cuando anuncian y van a la nota.
> 
> También les dejo una foto aérea bien actual.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Capurro park restoration


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Facultad de Información y Comunicación | 4p 












ElJaviReve said:


> Gente estas son de la página de la FIC, según esto va a estar terminado en el primer semestre de 2016.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Ampliación del Punta Carretas Shopping












Sebas.- said:


> [/url]IMG_3094 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3093 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3092 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3090 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3089 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3088 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3084 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3083 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_3081 by Juan Rodriguez, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Trafigura Headquarters



agsala111 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerta del Plata | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> Ya al borde del éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_155414 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_155424 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Ampliación del Punta Carretas Shopping












Pablito28 said:


> El sector del Disco está casi igual que en las últimas fotos de Sebas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_172126 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_172128 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> De a poco el viejo murallón desaparece, el último vestigio del antiguo penal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_163411 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_163416 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Ampliación del Punta Carretas Shopping | E/C 












IFER said:


> Actualización de hoy:
> 
> Sigue creciendo.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Torre Ejecutiva Fase II (INE) | E/C




SebaFun said:


> Programa: Edificio de oficinas | Acondicionamiento Urbano // Ubicación: calle San José entre Liniers y Ciudadela | Montevideo | Uruguay // Arquitectura: Arqs. Federico Mirabal Pietra | Marcelo Bednarik Soares | Ulises Torrado Dieguez // Directores de Proyecto: Arqs. Federico Mirabal Pietra | Marcelo Bednarik Soares | Ulises Torrado Dieguez // Equipo de proyecto: Arq. Germán Arismendi Quondamateo, Arq. Patricia Miranda Giagnacovo// Colaboradores: Bachs Enrique Book, María José Fernández, Giannina Ceruti , Eugenia Ibañez, Pablo Canen // Asesores: Ings. Magnone-Pollio_estructura | Carlos Galante _Iluminación | Octavio Rocha_Eléctrica | Richero & Asociados_sanitaria | Lagomarsino consultores_Térmico ambiental | Gonzalo Fernández_Acústico | Ebital_empresa constructora // Fechas: proyecto diciembre 2012-marzo 2013 // Sup. proyectada: 6000 m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oap.com.uy/es/trabajos/torre_ejecutiva/





Pablito28 said:


> Afortunadamente esto tomó velocidad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_155139 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_155254 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_155259 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_155352 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


BUCEO | Gamma Tower | 10p













Pablito28 said:


> Tres meses después la estructura está casi pronta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_164740 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena












viriuy said:


> fotos de la página de Presidencia:


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department- Rivera department


Garzón bridge












Pablito28 said:


> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza | 7p












Pablito28 said:


> Sigue avanzando esto por suerte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0338 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0340 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0335 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0336 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Quadra 18T | 13p 













Pablito28 said:


> Edificio de 13 niveles, que ofrece apartamentos de 1 y 2 dormitorios, oficinas y garages opcionales.
> 
> 
> 
> La casa en cuestión:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_160916 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Puerto Montero | 7p
































Pablito28 said:


> Todo muy lento aún:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150613_163837 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Gala Parque | 10p






















URU_RODRI said:


> FUENTE.​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Estadio del Club Atlético Peñarol 












Carbone1891 said:


> Supongo que fue ayer
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPDOBsxXn6M


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | GARDELIANA Y VIRAZON | 15P 




> Cantidad de viviendas: 98
> Dirección: Calle Jose María Roo entre Zelmar Michelini y Continuación Carlos Quijano
> Barrio: Barrio Sur
> Ciudad: Montevideo
> Tipo: Vivienda de Interés Social por Ahorro Previo
> Fondos: MVOTMA-ANV












http://www.caeesu.org/joomla/index.php/en-ejecucion












SebaFun said:


> Marce, es la misma foto, pero atrás se ve como levantan estas torres. Ahora lo marco en paint para que se note mejor.
> 
> Ahora si: Edito y pongo la foto en este mismo post para no postear tanto:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p












SebaFun said:


> *Torre 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T25:
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## el palmesano

Good news

Second tower of Aguada Park will be build this year


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Edificio Bulevar | 10p



SebaFun said:


> Edificio Bulevar
> 
> *La construcción de un edificio de oficinas en Punta Carretas supone un doble desafío,primero la inserción respetuosa en una trama ya consolidada con una fuerte componente residencial, y luego, la consolidación de un programa a primera vista ajeno al sector en términos estéticos y de escala.
> 
> El edificio Bulevar se incorpora al tejido existente moderado en altura, justo en proporciones y con planos levemente inclinados que dialogan con el entorno existente. La estética de la fachada principal funde reflejos de las construcciones circundantes con planos ligeramente espejados y jardines verticales que multiplican los verdes del sector.
> 
> A nivel formal el proyecto fue sufriendo distintas mutaciones por la evolución propia en base a la normativa. En un principio su forma variaba aún más en los distintos niveles,finalmente se llegó a un diseño igual de diferente que el primero pero que va creciendo en altura para generar las mejores vistas en las áreas más amplias y asícumplir con las solicitudes del municipio referente a la superficie de fachada en relación al predio en que se inserta el edificio.
> 
> El proyecto articula dos bloques de diferente altura, conformando un edificio en “L” que se vierte hacia un patio interior tapizado en vegetación. El dialogo entre las preexistencias y la construcción nueva exacerba el carácter de cada edificio.Se debe considerar que casa por medio hay una residencia testimonial protegida, por lo tanto la casa linderatambién lo está. El edificio de oficinas se vuelca muy respetuosamente a dialogar con esas dos edificaciones ubicadas hacia el norte.
> 
> De diseño sumamente flexible, al igual que todos los proyectos realizados por el estudio PDLA, apunta a diferenciarse en el mercado. Desde su concepción se pretende que certifique como Green Building, que en el diseño de cada uno de los espacios se apliquen normas del Feng Shui y que cumpla con las normas NFPA (Asociación Nacional de Protección contra el Fuego) referente al combate de incendios, lo cual será de suma importancia a nivel nacional, con el fin de ir un paso delante de la normativa.
> El proyecto se forja como la retroalimentación entre profesionales de diferentes especializaciones, donde se irá adaptando en el desarrollo del proceso ejecutivo todas aquellas cuestiones que hagan al cumplimiento denormas que ayuden a mejorar la calidad del edificio. De esa manera se obtendrá un mejor producto, integrado, con activa participación de los especialistas en todas las instancias del proyecto, adaptando el diseño a sus recomendaciones.
> 
> La flexibilidad con la que se diseñó le brinda la capacidad de albergar una o varias compañías. Posee dos niveles inferiores de parking, amenities y terrazas jardín que hacen ala complementación de la arquitectura verde y sustentable que el estudio PDLA intenta incorporar en cada uno de sus diseños. El concepto Green Building hace a la calidad de vida de cada usuario y al bajo costo de mantenimiento del edificio.
> El Edificio Bulevar es un proyecto decidido a formar parte de una de las Avenidas más emblemáticas de la ciudad de Montevideo. Reformula el concepto de oficina, lo reinterpreta y le confiere un nuevo carácter al sector.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ayd.com.uy/articulos/46/reformulacion-con-caracter


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

MALDONADO | Nuevo Policlínico Centro La Asistencial | 2p



SebaFun said:


> Nuevo Policlínico Centro La Asistencial
> 
> *Clientes/ La Asistencial Médica de Maldonado
> Etiquetas / Confeccion de Pliegos, Dirección de obra, Gerenciamiento, Licitación, Proyecto, Proyecto Ejecutivo, Viabilidad
> Proyecto: Estudio LRT & Asoc.
> 
> Alcance: Viabilidad, estimación preliminar de costos, licitación, confección de pliegos de condiciones comerciales y generales. Proyecto, proyecto ejecutivo, dirección y gerenciamiento de obra.
> 
> Superficie del terreno: 2.277 m2
> 
> Superficie Cubierta: 2.700 m2
> 
> Ubicación: Acuña de Figueroa y San José, Maldonado, Uruguay
> 
> Año: 2014
> 
> Estado: En construcción*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lrt.com.uy/portfolio/la-asistencial-medica/


----------



## el palmesano

Colonia department

CARMELO | Edificio Icono | 4p



SebaFun said:


> Edificio Icono
> 
> *Etiquetas / Proyecto, Proyecto Ejecutivo, Viabilidad
> Proyecto: Estudio LRT & Asoc. Maria José Garderes y Marina Labraga Arqs. Asoc.
> 
> Alcance: Viabilidad. Estimación preliminar de costos. Proyecto y proyecto ejecutivo.
> 
> Ubicación: Carmelo, Uruguay
> 
> Estado: En construcción*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lrt.com.uy/portfolio/edificio-icono/


----------



## el palmesano

Soriano department

MERCEDES | Grito de Asencio | 7p 



SebaFun said:


> *Renders e info:
> 
> Clientes/ Calmer
> Etiquetas / Anteproyecto, Viabilidad
> Proyecto: Estudio LRT & Asoc. Maria José Garderes y Marina Labraga Arqs. Asoc.
> 
> Alcance: Viabilidad. Estimación preliminar de costos y anteproyecto
> 
> Superficie Cubierta: 3.000m2
> 
> Ubicación: Blanes Viale esq. Lavalleja, Mercedes, Uruguay
> 
> Año: 2014
> 
> Estado: Anteproyecto*


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVIN | Centro de Capacitación | 5p



SebaFun said:


> Centro de Capacitación
> 
> *Etiquetas / Anteproyecto, Viabilidad
> Proyecto: Estudio LRT & Asoc.
> 
> Alcance: Viabilidad. Estimación preliminar de costos. Anteproyecto.
> 
> Superficie Cubierta: 1.970 m2
> 
> Ubicación: Av Italia 3937, Montevideo, Uruguay
> 
> Año: 2013
> 
> Estado: Anteproyecto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lrt.com.uy/portfolio/centro-de-capacitacion/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Zone One l 4p












fedespot said:


> Querían diseño? jaja, acá está, la mole de cemento


----------



## Opulentus

el palmesano said:


> Montevideo
> 
> CORDÓN | Quadra 18T | 13p


 

Me parece repugnante que están destruyendo un edificio encantador y su sustitución por una abominación modernista.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

new tower without name that will be where Luna tower 2 was suposed to be build 































> Luna tower 2


----------



## el palmesano

Opulentus said:


> Me parece repugnante que están destruyendo un edificio encantador y su sustitución por una abominación modernista.


es triste, pero es lo que pasa en los centros históricos. Algunos se salvan y otros no, pero en este casi la perdida no es importante. Hay zonas donde hay muchoas casas de ese estilo y donde se conservan en conjunto (el problema es que no estan protegidas)


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Edificio de las Instrucciones (Caja Notarial) | 15p | E/C 













gusgazman said:


> Terminaron el último piso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las terminaciones lucen muy prolijas... Falta ver con qué sorpresa se aparecen a la hora de vidriar la estructura...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Gardeliana y Virazón | 15P 












TejoMattioli said:


> Llegando al piso 12


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Hilton Garden Inn | 17p | 44m












Venus464 said:


> Foto nocturna de ayer...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

cabildo restoration:



Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, el viernes pasado se entregó parte de la fachada sobre Sarandí. A pesar del tiempo transcurrido creo que el resultado final es satisfactorio, en el debe queda la iluminación y la limpieza del pavimento de la peatonal arruinado por las tareas inherentes a la restauración.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0088 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0089 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0094 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0095 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0097 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p 












Vaklston said:


> Puertito del Buceo by © Gonza on Flickr.​


----------



## sparjsk

Great updates


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thanks


----------



## el palmesano

Rivera - Maldonado departments

Garzón lake bridge





















Masito said:


> Vista aérea de los avances de las obras del puente en la Laguna Garzón en el departamento de Maldonado, Uruguay.
> Obras a corgo de la empresa SACEEM.
> 
> 139618252
> 
> *NOTA: Esta prohibida la comercialización, inserción en sitios web y/o reproducción del mismo en medios sin previo aviso y autorización del autor.*


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p 





















URU_RODRI said:


> Muchas gracias, muy buenas fotos. La verdad es un cambio demasiado favorable para la zona.
> 
> Justo venia a publicar una foto:





Tatinouy said:


> Dejo avances del interior:
> 
> Vista de la futura piscina y loza del garage (están debajo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al borde del final con la construcción de la loza de los garages:
> 
> 
> Altos 2 y 3 (Contrafrente al MAM):
> 
> 
> Vista de la Torre del proyecto original y chimenea de la ex fábrica (color levemente diferente):


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BAÑADOS DE CARRASCO | Peñarol Stadium



Carbone1891 said:


> Tellado subió esta y otras fotos


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Mercedes | 4p





















fedespot said:


> Del martes:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

TRES CRUCES | Ventura Tres Cruces | 5p












El_hereje said:


> Re-subí las fotos a mi cuenta de PB para que las puedan apreciar mejor:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Hyatt Montevideo (Imperiale Rambla) | 30m | 12p



Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CARRASCO | Portal Malls | 2p 



fedespot said:


> ​
> Fuente: El Observador
> 
> Puse carrasco de barrio porque ambos "Portal" estarían ubicados sobre esa zona


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Altos de Gaboto | 9p












IFER said:


> Hacía tiempo que no teníamos novedades de este edificio, ya está Finalizado.
> 
> Si bien es un claro ejemplo de social Ley 18795, me sorprendió para bien todo el conjunto. Supongo que los relieves de la fachada y el diseño del basamento.
> El blanco (casi brillante, aunque no se aprecia en las fotos) le queda bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BRAZO ORIENTAL | Nostrum Centenario | 5p | 2p












Tatito said:


> *Update de hoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p












Tatito said:


>





Tatito said:


> .


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p













SebaFun said:


> IMG_0655 by ejrodriguezd, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

MALDONADO | Centro de Justicia de Maldonado | 4p | 4p | 3p



SebaFun said:


> *Centro de Justicia de Maldonado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marqonline.com/es/portfolio*


*






Pablito28 said:



Ya en construcción:


































https://www.facebook.com/MARQ-236323889862759/timeline/

Click to expand...

*


----------



## midrise

:hmm:..It is great too see the continuous growth of the region that you have been posting, thanx.....That shows the country is prospering and growing. Which in turn says good things for the country.....it's government and the people..kay::bowtie:kay::bowtie:kay:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thanks for your nice comment!!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Legacy Tower | 10p












carlens said:


> Estimados como están ? Paso algunas imágenes del edificio y los apartamentos terminados. Saludos!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

FLOR DE MAROÑAS | Intercambiador Belloni | 4p












Pablito28 said:


> Muy bueno, veamos qué uso le van a dar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.montevideo.gub.uy/institucional/noticias/intendente-visito-obra-del-intercambiador-belloni


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p






Nanda35 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Enjoy Conrad extention | 18p | 18p 





































http://www.elobservador.com.uy/con-...d-cuadriplicara-su-capacidad-hotelera-n683485


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Onix Punta del Este | 23p






















Mercenario said:


> Ya había gente tomando posesión de los apartamentos del piso 1 al 15, quedaban detalles en la parte superior, en los pisos levantados a partir de la terraza.
> Divina edificación realmente se destaca.







Mercenario said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Artower | 24p




















_2226559 Punta del Este by mike curry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

urban plans for the old city



SebaFun said:


> *
> Las fotos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Las obras:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenisima nota!!!
> 
> La verdad que con más detalle hay cosas que me van convenciendo más, como ese mega cantero de macetones, flores y bancos, bien al estilo italiano, europeo, que me encanta, esperemos cumplan.
> El render de la plaza está bien, pero es una pena que no quede integrada la plaza misma con un recondicionamiento del pavimento.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, ya era sabido, vamos por el quinto anuncio...


----------



## el palmesano

LA BLANQUEADA l IMPASA Hosptital extension












Venus464 said:


> Fotos de hoy


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Hilton Garden Inn | 17p | 44m 


















El_hereje said:


> Así será el primer hotel Hilton en Montevideo
> 
> (Hay un vídeo en la nota)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Garzón lake new bridge


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Abitab Headquarters | 15m | 6p 












Pablito28 said:


> Como mencionaba la Nacha, están instalando el muro cortina. Muy buenos los cristales elegidos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20151031_181312 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20151031_181401 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Urban Golf | 11p












Pablito28 said:


> Divino como está quedando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20151031_183124 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20151031_183137 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Maggiolino Golf | 11p 












Pablito28 said:


> Este también está quedando divino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20151031_183405 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Hilton Garden Inn | 17p | 44m



SebaFun said:


> Y aunque parezcan renders, no lo son: :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gomezplatero.com.uy/es/?pa=proyecto&id=72&orden=6&categoria=2


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

new project

CIUDAD VIEJA | Edificio Escollera |10p



Arquifan said:


> Estimados:
> 
> A continuación un nuevo proyecto en la calle Zabala entre Rambla Francia y Reconquista.
> Pasé este finde y vi que ya hay movimientos en el terreno por lo que parece que arranca...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.tancoerrea.com/
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Edificio en Maldonado esq Salto 

no renders



Pablito28 said:


> uke: uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0429 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Urbancity II | 9p












Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, ni fu ni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0428 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Minas | 8p 





Pablito28 said:


> No sé qué es peor, si la vieja que cuelga los trapos en el balcón o la bosta protagonista del hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0432 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerta del Plata | 9p



Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, un lujo todo :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0426 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Puerto Cerrito | 7p












Pablito28 said:


> La fachada sobre Cerrito ya está finalizada y la de Juan C Gomez está al borde del éxito, eso sí, todo el basamento aún está en veremos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0409 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0410 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0411 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0413 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Mercedes | 4p





Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va avanzando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0406 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Torre Ejecutiva Fase II (INE) 












Pablito28 said:


> Finalmente parece que llegaron a la altura final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0419 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0422 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0424 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0425 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Alta Corte | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> No sé si se verá, pero bueh, ahí está.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0435 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado deparment

MALDONADO | Nuevo Policlínico Centro La Asistencial | 2p 












melone said:


> Han colocado algo de verde, quedo bastante prolijo. Eso era un pozo de arena! Le rodean manzanas con Eucaliptus. Hay bastante verde alrededor.
> 
> Julio 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora hay que esperar que crezcan, todo no se puede! Ja
> 
> Pasar a finalizado, como se edita?


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado departmen

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Alexander Boulevard | 24p 












melone said:


> Julio 2016


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Torres y shopping Nuevocentro | 23p | 23p












Fedespot said:


> De hoy, para mi están quedando muy buenas, van más avanzadas del lado hacia la rotonda que ya tiene los paneles blancos y negros


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Cooperativa Puerto Fabini | 8p












Venus464 said:


> Fotos de la semana pasada...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum 18 de Julio 



URU_RODRI said:


> Cambio en los renders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obtenido del Facebook de Altius​
> 18 como en el tercer render :|






El_hereje said:


> Están laburando bastante acá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Edificio de las Instrucciones (Caja Notarial) | 15p












Fedespot said:


> De hoy:






gusgazman said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PALERMO | Alto Palermo | 10p | 10p 



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación:* Torre 1: Soriano y Salto - Torre 2: Bernabé Rivera y Salto
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View (Torre 1)
> Street View (Torre 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTO PALERMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Según los cálculos me da que reemplaza esto:
> 
> Por Soriano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Bernabé Rivera:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Spazio III | 10p



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación:* Alejandro Chucarro y José Martí
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> SPAZIO III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Estaría ubicado donde Nacho dijo la otra vez:
> 
> 
> 
> El_hereje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hace unos días vi que estaban por demoler ésta casona y hoy conseguí una foto en Face.
> 
> Es en Chucarro casi Martí, al lado de donde estaba la Panadería de los Pocitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: LGD Arquitectos
Click to expand...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Garopaba | 10p | E/C




Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Guayabos y Gaboto
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> Garopaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Es difícil saber por el render, pero casi seguro que es acá:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Dröm | 10p | E/C



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación:* Obligado y Av. Brasil
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> Dröm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Fuente: Sures
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene fecha de finalización en diciembre del año que viene, en julio/2015 ya habían derrumbado lo que había ahí
> Por lo menos no genera medianera


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Montecarlo | 10p | Pro



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación: *Soriano 1296 esquina Aquiles Lanza
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> Montecarlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que se va:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una lástima que no se lleve el bar también, así habiá un edificio sin medianera, pero bue


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m












gusgazman said:


> De mañana!


----------



## el palmesano

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p 












liambrother said:


> Montevideo se da el lujo:


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS | Boulevard Golf| 11p 













Fedespot said:


> De junio, del facebook de Arca Construcciones


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CARRASCO | Verdenia | 3p |



URU_RODRI said:


> *Verdenia
> Finalización Estimada Julio 2018*
> 
> *Ubicación:* Antonio Bachini y Antonio Pena
> Ubicación Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubicado en Carrasco, una zona residencial tranquila, se proyecta Verdenia, que contará con dos edificios de 32 unidades cada uno, distribuidos en apartamentos de 1, 2 y 3 dormitorios rodeados de un espectacular parque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se trata de un proyecto diferente dentro de la trama urbana de la capital y tendrá prestaciones y amenities de máxima calidad, tales como:
> 7.000 m2 parquizados, park walk c/ sendero de caminata, gimnasio equipado. Club House, Kids House y Microcine. Espacios de recreación para niños y 2 Barbacoas de uso común. Piscina con deck, Piscina para niños y Amplio solárium. Laundry de uso común, vestuarios p/personal de servicio. Acceso controlado, central de monitoreo de tele vigilancia, cercado de todo el perímetro, circuito cerrado con cámaras, personal de seguridad las 24 hs y ronda de vigilancia permanente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE.​


----------



## el palmesano

AGUADA | Covivema5 | 10p | 4p 



Fedespot said:


> Fotos que me paso Tejo hoy


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Alma Sur | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> No hay amenaza de ciclón que frene a nuestro corresponsal tejo jaja
> Muy buena velocidad


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Live City | 10p 













Fedespot said:


> Bueno, foto de Tejo, lo paso a E/C


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

MALDONADO | Torres Cardinal | 14p | 13p | 13p





















melone said:


> Actualización 25/7/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Está en un excelente punto, todos los servicios y sin duda una proyección a futuro enorme.


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

MALDONADO | Centro de Justicia de Maldonado | 3p | E/C | 3p | P/F | 3p






























melone said:


> Imágenes del futuro Centro de Justicia del Departamento de Maldonado.
> 
> Avance de obra al 29/07/2016
> 
> Ubicación Calle Florida entre Zelmar Michellini y Solís, Centro


----------



## el palmesano

Rio Negro department

FRAY BENTOS | Instituto tecnológico regional UTEC










































FedericoPaulovich said:


> Estas maquetas están en la FADU, nos dijeron que tienen algo que ver con un proyecto en el ANGLO, no se si sea el mismo
> 
> 20160316_180206 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 20160316_180200 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 20160316_180147 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p 































Fedespot said:


> De hoy yendo a hacer los mandados





IFER said:


> El acceso sobre Ramón del Valle Inclán luce interesante, incluso tiene una atractiva iluminación interior. Pero si empezamos a mirar hacia la derecha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De las terrazas pasamos a estas ventanas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qué es esto ??????


----------



## el palmesano

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena












figui said:


> un par más de la semana pasada.
> 
> 5/8, uno de los accesos a la cancha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30/7, misma esquina de la segunda foto del post anterior (3 semanas de diferencia, lluvia incluida):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como comentario: arriba de la estructura actualmente construida va un tramo más de gradas; el nivel superior de la foto es un nivel de palcos que bordea todo el estadio.


----------



## el palmesano

ARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p | E/C












Juanga said:


> Colaboro con un par de fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish


----------



## el palmesano

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p | E/C












Juanga said:


> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish
> 
> 
> https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS | Ampliación del Punta Carretas Shopping | E/C












El_hereje said:


> La obra más rápida que conozco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p | E/C












El_hereje said:


> De hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De anoche, salió mal la foto, pero el cartel está bueno:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PASO DE LAS DURANAS | Town Park | 3 x 7p | 3 x 6p | 2 x 3p | E/C


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CARRASCO | Las Glicinas Plaza Thays | 3p | 3p | Pro


SebaFun said:


> Las Glicinas Plaza Thays​
> 
> Renders:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Gardeliana y Virazón | 15p | E/C












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p | E/C












gusgazman said:


> Hoy de tarde...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Alma Sur | 10p | E/C











Fedespot said:


> Me la pasaron por el auto y de fondo salió Alma sur jaja


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Mercedes | 4p | E/C

restoration:



Fedespot said:


> Se ve que tuvieron que corregir cosas varias en la fachada, los cristales negros me parecen acertados


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza | 7p | E/C












mariouy said:


> Te gané de mano Hereje...!! Estas son de hoy.. lastima estaba feo el dia.
> 
> De buenas a primeras... aparecieron las otras 2 torres como si nada!!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LL8DMK
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LTb9uT
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LrFM23
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LHAJWY
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LHAKt9


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


CORDÓN | Edificio de las Instrucciones (Caja Notarial) | 15p | E/C












jordevi said:


> No me parece que cambie tanto con los balcones:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m | E/C












gusgazman said:


> De mañana!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Topaz | 29m | 10p | E/C












Fedespot said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Lofts del Mercado | 2p | Pro



SebaFun said:


> Lofts del Mercado​
> *Lofts del Mercado
> 
> 600m22012Ciudad Vieja, Mdeo, Uy
> Reciclaje Viviendas, Local Comercial
> Proyecto
> Renders: Estudio A2T*
> 
> WEB
> 
> STREET VIEW


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Rambla | 6p | E/C



SebaFun said:


> *Rambla
> 
> 5000m22015Malvín, Mdeo, Uy
> Vivienda
> Anteproyecto
> Renders: Estudio A2T*
> 
> STREET VIEW
> 
> WEB


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado deparment

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Edificio Solar del Bosque | 4p | Pro



SebaFun said:


> *Edificio Solar del Bosque // Ubicación: Parada 16 Mansa, Punta del Este / Superficie: 2100 m2 / Programa: Residencial Colectivo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.margoniner.com/portfolio/edificio-solar-del-bosque/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m | E/C












FedericoPaulovich said:


> skyscrapercity by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Torre Gaudi | 20p | Pro



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación:* Av. Roosevelt y Antonio José Mendez
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> TORRE GAUDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Acá estaría ubicado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Torre Guadi
> 
> 
> La verdad que me parece muy interesante el diseño


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Look Brava | 26p | E/C












Lion23 said:


> Con todo las obras como nunca! esta lleno de obreros por suerte, ya tenia miedo que quedara un esqueleto.
> 
> 
> 20160909_170822 by Tomas PPP, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

I hate that name , but..

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Trump Tower | 24p | E/C



jurog said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Selenza Village + Hotel | E/C






















Fedespot said:


> Según vi, lo que es Village ya estaría terminado, ahora están con el hotel, primero foto de julio del avance de obra del hotel y luego los apartamentos


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Almar | 4p | 4p | E/C












Fedespot said:


> Solo conseguí esta de setiembre del año pasado


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood | 10p | E/C































melone said:


> HOTEL ALOFT MONTEVIDEO
> 
> Propietario: Hotel Aloft Arquitecto: Atijas – Casal, Architects Fecha de Construcción: En construcción, apertura prevista 2017
> 
> Avances de obra octubre 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier Lestido, director de Sures Corporate dijo a El Pais que en julio de 2017 está prevista la inauguración del edificio Punta Carretas Tower, un proyecto del estudio Atijas Casal Arquitectos, mientras que la empresa constructora es Saceem, y el grupo promotor es el de Punta Carretas Shopping.
> Sures Corporate comercializa en exclusiva esta torre de 14 pisos y 3 subsuelos de categoría A+ con todas las comodidades y servicios a la altura de sus expectativas.
> Posee espacios de trabajo flexibles y eficientes capaces de adaptarse a las necesidades de cada empresa. Cada planta tiene de 270 a 600 metros cuadrados.
> Cada metro cuadrado con destino a alquiler cuesta unos 30 dólares en el caso de las oficinas Premium, informó Lestido.
> La vista exterior en cada ambiente y las terminaciones en los espacios comunes generan un clima especial que acompaña las expectativas de su empresa.
> Punta Carretas Tower posee un estacionamiento para 78 vehículos además de vigilancia permanente y control de acceso.
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://m.elpais.com.uy/economia/empresas/montevideo-sumara-oficinas-premium-hotel.html#


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m | E/C














Pablito28 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/altiusgroup/?fref=ts


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza | 7p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/altiusgroup/?fref=ts


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Nostrum Mirador | 8p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/altiusgroup/?fref=ts


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA| Unique Suites & Studios | 5p | E/C



Fedespot said:


> Esto es lo que les decía, no pude ver si adentro están unidos, pero los colores son iguales. Que piensan?


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Torres y shopping Nuevocentro | 23p | 23p | E/C



melone said:


> Octubre 2016


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Hotel | 8p | Pro



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación en Google Maps
> 
> Ubicación en Google Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> capture-20161021-164034 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capture-20161021-164144 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capture-20161021-164240 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> FUENTE.-
> 
> 
> Lean la descripción en la página de Gómez Platero que está muy buena.


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Residencias de Mar Laguna Blanca | 3p | 3p | 3p | 3p | F












Fedespot said:


> Lo doy por *F* porque no encontré nada de noticias del segundo bloque


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

MANANTIALES | Bikini Beach | 4p | F












Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PIRIÁPOLIS | Rodamar View | 4p | F












Fedespot said:


> Está *F*, las únicas fotos que conseguí son las de Street View:


----------



## el palmesano

Maldonado department

PIRIÁPOLIS | Los Ángeles | 4p | F













Fedespot said:


> *F*


----------



## el palmesano

Rocha department

PUNTA DEL DIABLO | Posada Punta del Diablo | 2p | F




Fedespot said:


> Esto está *F*


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones department

LAS TOSCAS | Edificio Rambla I | F



Fedespot said:


> Está *F*


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones department

ATLÁNTIDA | Terrazas del Águila | 2p | F



Fedespot said:


> Está *F*


----------



## el palmesano

San José department


SAN JOSÉ | Shopping




lor15 said:


> *Un shopping en San José genera polémica comercial
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El departamento de San José está inmerso en una nueva polémica comercial: shopping, sí; shopping, no. El grupo Garbarino Lombardo proyecta invertir US$ 9 millones en la esquina de Rivera y Herrera, en la entrada de San José de Mayo.
> 
> Se trata de un complejo que contará con más de 30 locales comerciales, con un supermercado dentro una plaza de comidas a cielo abierto. La obra sería de unos 5.900 metros cuadrados de construcción. Se espera que genere unos 200 puestos directos de trabajo.
> 
> Hasta el momento el intendente de San José, José Luis Falero, venía rechazando los proyectos de las llamadas "grandes superficies". Sin embargo, el plan presentado por la empresa lo llevó a cambiar de opinión.
> 
> 
> fuente y nota completa


----------



## el palmesano

Salto department

SALTO | Edificio San José | 5p | E/C












mariouy said:


> Va tomando más forma... avanza bastante bien. En los diarios sólo ofrecen UN apartamento para la venta, asique deben estar todos vendidos ya.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/M6BFMi
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/M6BEkF
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/M6xjMS
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/M6xjoA


----------



## el palmesano

Rivera department

RIVERA | Nueva terminal de ómnibus inter-departamentales | Pro



lor15 said:


> Se presentó el proyecto de la nueva Terminal de Ómnibus de Rivera


----------



## el palmesano

Paysandú department

PAYSANDÚ | New bus terminal





















agsala111 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Paysandú department

PAYSANDÚ | Ampliacion Semipeatonal | E/C



agsala111 said:


> *Ampliacion de la semipeatonal de la ciudad de Paysandu *
> Calle 19 de Abril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente Departamento de Obras


----------



## meds

^^ Love the way how lights and balls are working with each other


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Edificio Escollera | 10p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> Avanza la estructura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0156 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0157 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Y así va el sector por Reconquista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0154 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0155 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Facultad de Información y Comunicación | 4p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> Que hermosura esta obra, tremendo regalo de la UDELAR a la ciudad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0158 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0159 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0160 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0161 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0162 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0163 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> Más allá de que sustituyeron el acero cortén de la fachada por las chapas microperforadas el resultado final es es-pec-ta-cu-lar.


----------



## el palmesano

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p | E/C












melone said:


> Avance de obra Octubre 2016


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Sanatorio BSE | E/C








































Pablito28 said:


> Observando los renders no había dimensionado en real extensión el edificio, es realmente masivo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0174 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0175 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0176 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0177 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LA BLANQUEADA | Cero Uno "01" | 5p | E/C













Pablito28 said:


> Avances setiembre - octubre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/01parquebatlle?fref=ts


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Universitá | 8p | E/C













Pablito28 said:


> Al borde del éxito, me encanta el resultado final.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0164 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0167 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería | 5p | E/C






















Pablito28 said:


> Ahora como que están con el freno de mano puesto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0168 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0169 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0171 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0172 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

PARQUE BATLLE | Gala Parque | 10p | E/C













Pablito28 said:


> Avanza el mastodonte inmundo este:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0173 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## AlexAvdeed

I really liked this terminal. Very creative :banana:



el palmesano said:


> Rivera department
> 
> RIVERA | Nueva terminal de ómnibus inter-departamentales | Pro


----------



## el palmesano

AlexAvdeed said:


> I really liked this terminal. Very creative :banana:


I agree


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Nostrum Plaza | 7p 












Pablito28 said:


> Se nota el trancazo, quizás estén con las terminaciones interiores:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_180217 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_180222 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Torres del Rey (ex Copol) | 12p 












Pablito28 said:


> Avanza a ritmo medio, el local del súper aún resiste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_175034 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_175039 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Alma Sur | 10p | E/C












Pablito28 said:


> Un polvo, le queda poco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170922 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170926 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PALERMO | Be Palermo | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Arrancó esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_174118 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p












Pablito28 said:


> Avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170253 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170301 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170428 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170543 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170630 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170219_170725 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p 

*Location*: Av. Gonzalo Ramírez 1270 esquina Ejido
Google Maps Location
Street View













Pablito28 said:


> Un par de fotos desde Isla de Flores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170319_175521 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170319_175526 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Avenida | 13p l E/C

*Location:* Av. 18 de Julio y Pablo de María 
Google Maps Locations
Street View













Pablito28 said:


> Va avanzando la estructura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170319_171638 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> PD, el edificio se llama "Avenida".


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CENTRO | Alma Corso | 9p 

*Location*: Convención y Canelones
Google Maps Location
Street view














Pablito28 said:


> Instalaron la barrera, supongo que la demolición arrancará en cualquier momento.
> 
> 
> 
> sadly, they will demolish those buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 20170319_164303 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

*Location: *Av. José Pedro Varela y Madreselva
Google Maps Location
Street View

BOLIVAR | Sanatorio BSE | E/C































Pablito28 said:


> Media lenta la cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170319_155835 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LA BLANQUEADA | Extension of "Gran Parque Central" - CNdeF stadium

Google Maps Location
Street View
*Location*: Urquiza y Jaime Cibils

















Fedespot said:


> Las compartieron en un grupo de whatsapp que estoy:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


Location Google Maps
Street View


BELLA VISTA | Ex sede Wanderers | 10p | 5p | 2p 





























they are demolishing that house :/



pablogarlib said:


> Demolieron esta casa?






URU_RODRI said:


> FUENTE.​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LA BLANQUEADA | Cero Uno "01" | 5p 











*Location: * Dr. José Brito Foresti y Ramón Ortiz
Google Maps Location
Street View






Venus464 said:


> Foto rápida de hoy


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

*Location:* Ituzaingó y Rincón
Google Maps Location
Street View



CIUDAD VIEJA | Zone One l 4p













Fedespot said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PARQUE RODÓ | Facultad de Información y Comunicación | 4p 


*Location:* Avenida Gonzalo Ramirez y Juan D. Jackson
Google Maps Location
Street View



















inauguration:





















































































































































https://www.facebook.com/En-Perspectiva-137550596288105/


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Esplendor Artigas | 12p 

*Location*: Bulevar Artigas y Errazquin
Google Maps Location
Street View


finished:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*


Google Maps Location
Street View


PALERMO | Carlos María Morales esq. rambla | 17p 













tanosho said:


> *14-Mar-2017*
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*

CARRASCO | Bilu Riviera | 5p 


*Location: *Rambla Rep. de México y 6 de abril
Google Maps Location
Street View










































as it use to look:











nowadays:



Vaimaca said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena


*Location:* Dámaso Antonio Larrañaga S/N entre José P. Varela y José Serrato
Google Maps Location
Street View

















































Pato28 said:


> Montaje de las 2da viga


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


LA BLANQUEADA | Reforma de Plaza Portugal 


*Location*: Monte Caseros y Mariano Moreno
Google Maps Location
Street View

































Fedespot said:


> Ahora las fotos de tejo:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*

New half-pedestrian street in Cerro neighborhood

*Google Maps Location*
Street View


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
CORDÓN | Nueva Era | 6p | 5p | E/C














Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo:


----------



## el palmesano

CENTRO | Torre Ejecutiva Fase II (INE) | E/C












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo, parece terminada pero le quedan algunas cosas todavía:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena
































Seba4515 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones department

near *Montevideo*

LAS PIEDRAS | Estadio del Club Juventud y centro comercial 

















































Lucasfsolari said:


> Inauguracion del Shoping. Pagina de Facebook de Juventud de las Piedras


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

AGUADA | Torres del Rey (ex Copol) | 12p 












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de tejo, me gustaría saber de una vez por todas que va a suceder con el super


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
Restoration

CIUDAD VIEJA | Victoria Plaza Office Tower | 17p 





















nahura99 said:


> De hoy. Hay 3 obreros trabajando en la fachada.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*

Restoration

CIUDAD VIEJA | Alhambra Plaza | 5p 

how it was





















rodriko said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m |












Seba4515 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

some restorations:




El_hereje said:


> No me acuerdo sí teníamos fotos del resultado final del Club Juventus, así que por las dudas dejo una:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]





Fedespot said:


> No tiene hilo pero varias veces he subido fotos de este por Cerrito, pegado a las oficinas para sacar la cédula, quedó muy pero muy lindo en vivo. Esa vereda recuperó todos sus edificios, el único feo que queda es el del Ministerio del Interior





El_hereje said:


> 18 y Minas:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
Nuevocentro Towers












SebaFun said:


> Nuevo Centro by Santiago Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Las Américas Offices 












El_hereje said:


> El diseño no es igual no, pero la calidad del CW es buena.
> 
> De hoy:


----------



## el palmesano

*Rivera department*

RIVERA | University Center of UDELAR 



Foxbat_uru said:


> Edificio Sede del Centro Universitario de Rivera de la UdelaR (“Edificio B”) en el POLO de EDUCACIÓN SUPERIOR
> 
> Ya licitado. Se empieza a construir en el segundo semestre del 2017.


----------



## el palmesano

*Rivera department*

RIVERA | Arena Rivera 



Foxbat_uru said:


> *Ubicación*: Av. Luis Alberto de Herrera y Carlos Reyles, Rivera
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> *Proyecto "Arena Rivera" para el polideportivo de barrio Don Bosco*
> 
> En la tarde de ayer y mañana de hoy en Montevideo junto al Director General de Promoción y Acción Social Giovani Conti y el Director de Deportes Horacio Hernández, mantuvimos reuniones con el Director Nacional del Deporte Fernando Cáceres, el Presidente de ANEP Wilson Netto, el Ministro de Transportes y Obras Públicas Víctor Rossi y el Director de OPP Alvaro García, en las que les presentamos un proyecto denominado "Arena Rivera" pensado para el polideportivo de barrio Don Bosco, en el que se pretende realizar una intervención que significará una segunda etapa de la obra recientemente inaugurada que fuera aprobada y ejecutada a través del Presupuesto Participativo.
> Todos demostraron gran interés en el proyecto y se sumarán como socios para lograr acceder a recursos que permitan la construcción por etapas de un gimnasio, tribunas, vestuarios, piscina cerrada y climatizada, salas de musculación, diferentes canchas, etc.
> Desde la Secretaría Nacional del Deporte declararán al proyecto de interés deportivo nacional, permitiendo así que se pueda avanzar en un trabajo que desarrollarán técnicos especializados para estudiar la viabilidad de las condiciones del mismo. En base a recomendaciones hechas por esa Secretaría se trabajará para definir jurídicamente la figura por la cual se estará realizando el acuerdo con ANEP de forma que quede establecido un mecanismo por el cual ANEP transferirá recursos a la IDR relacionados al uso que tendrá este organismo en el polideportivo con escuelas y liceos.
> El Ministro Rossi se comprometió a realizar con una comisión administradora, los convenios que sean necesarios para llevar adelante paulatinamente esta idea.
> El director de OPP mantendrá contacto con ANEP y la Secretaría Nacional del Deporte para buscar alternativas para ver si existe la posibilidad de que OPP pueda ser cofinanciadora del proyecto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Mosoriolima/posts/322505824842464


----------



## el palmesano

Tacuarembó department

Tacuarembó | University Residences 




Foxbat_uru said:


> *Nueva Residencia Universitaria en Tacuarembó*
> 
> El Rector de la Universidad de la República, Roberto Markarian, visita este jueves y viernes las sedes de Tacuarembó y Rivera de la Regional Noreste.
> 
> Este jueves a las 11 horas en Tacuarembó, asiste a la presentación pública del proyecto de Residencia Universitaria junto a autoridades locales, estudiantes, docentes, funcionarios y público en general. El proyecto es impulsado por la Intendencia Departamental de Tacuarembó y la Oficina de Planeamiento y Presupuesto (OPP). Además, Markarian mantendrá una reunión con el intendente Eber Da Rosa y autoridades de la OPP.
> 
> El rector también tiene previsto reunirse con el obispo de la diócesis de Tacuarembó y Rivera, Julio Bonino, el director del Hospital Regional de Tacuarembó, Ciro Ferreira, y el colectivo de la sede en el campus universitario. Luego continuará viaje a Rivera.
> 
> El viernes por la mañana, Markarian mantendrá encuentros con docentes del Centro Universitario de Rivera (CUR) y con el intendente departamental, Marne Osorio. Luego asistirá a la reunión del grupo interinstitucional que impulsa el Polo Educativo en el predio donde se construirá la sede de Rivera, y cerrará su visita con una conferencia de prensa al mediodía en la sede del CUR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://universidad.edu.uy/prensa/renderItem/itemId/40466/refererPageId/12





Foxbat_uru said:


> Más renders desde la web de la intendencia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tacuarembo.gub.uy/web/wp-con...82_1791070971208129_2065496788739544078_n.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LA BLANQUEADA | Met Rond Point | 2 x 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Va a un tremendo ritmo


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

AGUADA | Abitab Headquarters | 15m | 6p 























Sebas-1992 said:


> No están muy buenas las fotos, pero...


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
restoration

Gardel house



Fedespot said:


> Las saqué de un grupo de Facebook, es la casa que era de Gardel


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

more restorations



Tatinouy said:


> Mucha actividad en la casa central del BROU, andamios en las dos esquinas y subida de material a la azotea
> 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, notición que estén recuperando este edificio de Bello y Reborati en Cerrito y Bartolomé Mitre. Estaba abandonado desde hace un tiempo y ahora se convierte en apartamentos de vivienda social. Hace un interesante conjunto con el clásico de la esquina de los mismos arquitectos.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
CARRASCO NORTE l French Point l 2p 



Fedespot said:


> Dado que había pocas fotos y me parece que ameritaba, dejo algunas que recorrí en las diferentes publicaciones


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LA BLANQUEADA | Luminus Parque | 7p 












Fedespot said:


> De ayer:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BARRIO SUR | Alma Sur | 10p 













Fedespot said:


> La subieron ayer al facebook del grupo que lo construye:


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Na Pali | 10p 



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación _Google Maps_
> 
> Ubicación _Google Street View_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubicado en la zona residencial del Barrio Pocitos Viejo, el edificio de Viviendas consta de 10 pisos y presenta un carácter puro y contemporáneo.
> Respetando el carácter barrial y priorizando la categoría de la propuesta no se plantea local comercial en Planta baja.
> Las tipologías de Planta cubren todas las opciones, monoambiente, uno, dos y tres dormitorios.
> El Penthouse de 2 dormitorios ocupa toda la planta y posee una terraza excepcional.
> La fachada principal enfrenta casas bajas y vistas totalmente despejadas al Barrio, que se mantendrán ante la imposibilidad de construir en altura.
> Será muy difícil poder disponer de una oportunidad como ésta nuevamente.
> Presentaremos la calidad de las terminaciones de siempre actualizadas de acuerdo a las nuevas incorporaciones al mercado.
> Sin lugar a dudas uno de los puntos más buscados como inversión o vivienda.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Aquum | 10p 



Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación en _Google Maps_
> 
> Ubicación en _Google Street View_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edificio de 10 plantas de apartamentos Monoambientes, de 1 y 2 dormitorios.
> Todos los ambientes ya sean dormitorios o livings dan al frente, contando con excelentes vistas y asoleamiento.
> AQUUM se implanta en una zona privilegiada de la ciudad a pocos metros de la Playa Pocitos y muy cerca del importante Centro de Desarrollo financiero y comercial formado por el World Trade Center, Montevideo Shopping Center e importantes Bancos y Casas Cambiarias.
> La infraestructura de este prestigioso barrio es inmejorable contando con importantes Supermercados, comercios, Restaurantes y Cafés, así como locomoción fluida a todos los puntos de la ciudad.
> El edificio contará con 2 ascensores de última generación y las unidades se entregarán con equipos de aire acondicionado ya instalados.
> Los garajes son en planta baja y acceso es directo desde la calle, de absoluta comodidad.
> Las terminaciones , así como el diseño de cada rincón del edificio será de la más alta calidad, calidad Aneff- Dibueno - Perelló.
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Malecón Mauá













Tatinouy said:


> Se viene una nueva cooperativa en Convención y la rambla, "Malecón Mauá" (si hacen una búsqueda en google imágenes les sale un render relindo)


----------



## el palmesano

LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central














































Matu_Bolso said:


> Fotos de Gonzalo Meyer.







Juanga said:


> Ricardo Larraya
> @RLarlec​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Salvo 

Intervention in the dome








Plaza Independencia - Montevideo by Tony Wasserman, en Flickr



2017-05-31 18.03.24 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Maldonado department
*
PUNTA DEL ESTE | Venetian Tower | 25p |














Arquifan said:


> Más renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: www.martinezrudolph.com


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p |












_MG_4911 by maria celia lopes de amorim, en Flickr



_MG_4926 by maria celia lopes de amorim, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Nostrum Bay | 25p


----------



## el palmesano

*Rocha department
*
PUNTA DEL DIABLO | Pueblo Rivero













Fedespot said:


> Buscando otra cosa me topé con más fotos de este complejo, las subo porque la verdad es que me gustó mucho. Las saqué de esta página


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PRADO | Torre Arló | 8p 



FedericoPaulovich said:


> Ubicación en Google Maps
> 
> Ubicación en Google Street View
> 
> 
> La torre que se está construyendo hace ya algún tiempo en el predio de la que era la Casa de la Degollada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170513_151456 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> casadegollada by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre Arlo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> _"Un lugar para vivir y descansar. Ubicada en un marco natural único, en un barrio con un riquísimo patrimonio histórico como es el Prado y una zona caracterizada por sus amplios espacios verdes, TORRE ARLÓ reúne los atributos indicados para convertirse en el hogar de tus sueños.
> 
> TORRE ARLÓ es un emprendimiento con apartamentos de 1 y 2 dormitorios, cocheras opcionales y un salón de usos múltiples con parrillero para celebrar con la familia y amigos. Ambientes amplios y luminosos, pensados para el mejor aprovechamiento del espacio y su funcionalidad. "_
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

AGUADA | Altos del Libertador 





















FedericoPaulovich said:


> 20170621_150540 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20170621_150543 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20170621_151532 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> La zona podría hacer buen uso de un estacionamiento subterraneo o en altura.


----------



## el palmesano

CENTRO | Alma Corso | 9p


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Centro | ALMA DUÇ 

Arq. Carlos Ferrater


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m 





















gusgazman said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PALERMO | Rambla | 17p 













gusgazman said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Inauguration of the reconstruction of the Villa Yeruá as museum of Gardel, the tango and the equestrian.

It was a house own by Gardel


----------



## el palmesano

CENTRO | Km0 Lancaster | 10p


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

POCITOS | Topaz | 29m | 10p 



Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | ON | 10p













Fedespot said:


> Foto de tejo


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE RODÓ | Alister Golf | 7p | 













Pablito28 said:


> Sumamente lento esto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_171221_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p












Pablito28 said:


> La construcción nueva avanza a buen ritmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160856_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> En la fachada E del sector existente ya colocaron los marcos (de aluminio creo) y los enormes cristales de piso a techo en PB y nivel 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160900_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160906_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> En la fachada W ya están colocados los marcos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160911_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood | 10p |






























gusgazman said:


>





webfede said:


> Fotos de hoy


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BARRIO SUR | Alma Sur | 10p 



Pablito28 said:


> Algunas de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160323_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> Me encanta el hecho de que ninguno de los vértices de los balcones esquineros coinciden.
> Nota aparte la ejecución de la obra, brillante todo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160204_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> El cristal manda en esta obra, incluido el basamento. Espero que no lo arruinen colocando cortinas metálicas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_160149_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

AGUADA | Abitab Headquarters | 15m | 6p












Pablito28 said:


> Creo que lo podemos dar por finalizado. Quedó muy similar al render, sólo faltó el espejo de agua en la acera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_165143_resized_1 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_165755_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Some restorations and painting

*Montevideo*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8IPISFp0c/




Pablito28 said:


> Están lavando y pintando la fachada de este interesante edificio en Soriano y W F Aldunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_162900_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> También están restaurando la fachada y la herrería de este edificio de 18 de Julio y Eduardo Acevedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_164205_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_164239_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS l Ibis Styles Biarritz & Tower l 12p













Pablito28 said:


> Va bastante avanzado y parece que quedará similar al render, veremos de qué colores lo pintan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_165301 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Sanatorio BSE












Pablito28 said:


> Va tomando forma y color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_160759 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_160917 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_160928 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_160933 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> Parte de la estructura ya emerge por sobre la barrera de obra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_163940 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_163947 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Alfa Tower l 27m | 12p 












Pablito28 said:


> Hmmm... ojalá las barandas de cristal y la pintura le den un toque de algo porque lo que se ve ahora es bastante paupérrimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 20170708_170136 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

LA BLANQUEADA | Met Rond Point | 2 x 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> Una de hoy a la pasada, por suerte el hueco entre la línea de pilares y la medianera con el edificio contiguo va cerrada. No me gusta para nada el tramo ciego de fachada y el ventanuco ese al dope, sobre el local del cambio. Patético que se resuelva así la esquina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170704_155931 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

POCITOS | Aquum | 10p | E/C

Ubicación en _Google Maps_

Ubicación en _Google Street View_














Pablito28 said:


> Arrancaron con todo por suerte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170801_112412 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Magnolia | 10p












Pablito28 said:


> Uff... me encanta como quedó. Una pena que no lo hayan construido sobre la rambla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170801_110457_resized by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> ​


​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Infinit | 10p | E/C












Fedespot said:


> Foto de tejo:
> Infinit by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

Gastronomy market



Vaimaca said:


> Página web
> http://www.mercadoferrando.com/







Vaimaca said:


> *Mercado Ferrando: de fábrica de muebles a paseo gastronómico*
> 
> En noviembre abrirá sus puertas Mercado Ferrando, un paseo gastronómico de 2.000 metros cuadrados, que tiene un doble objetivo: aportar la conjunción de locales para comer y comprar, y restaurar un edificio con historia.
> 
> Street View https://www.google.com.uy/maps/@-34...4!1sfonIkDnLkwo_ocTIdUPk-w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## el palmesano

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood 












SebaFun said:


> PuntaCarretasTower by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.sures.com.uy/sitio/repo/img/PuntaCarretasTower.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

LA BLANQUEADA | Ventura Urquiza y Moreno | 5p | Pro



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Urquiza y Mariano Moreno
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura Urquiza y Moreno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*
LA BLANQUEADA | Obras en el Gran Parque Central













Juanga said:


>






Juan1899 said:


>





iram080 said:


> fotos de la estructura que se está colocando en la J.M.Delgado para los futuros palcos de esa tribuna, las dos primeras desde la calle Anaya y las otras tres desde la azotea de algún edificio cercano al GPC. Fotos del tw de @Larlec


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CIUDAD VIEJA | Corporación Andina de Fomento | 3p












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo de hoy:
> CAF by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> CAF 4 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> CAF 3 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> CAF 2 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PALERMO | Rambla | 17p












tanosho said:


> 04/08/2017
> -


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS l Golf Birdie Tower l 10p 












Pablito28 said:


> Otra que dos semanas, en fin, lo positivo que arrancaron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170215_173841 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170215_173754 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

MALVÍN | Distrito M (ex shopping outlet) | 17p | 12p | 9p


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> Alma Brava by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> Alma Brava 3 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> Alma Brava 2 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

LA BLANQUEADA | Luminus Parque | 7p












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Nanda
> Luminus Parque by fedespot, en Flickr
> ¡


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

VILLA MUÑOZ | Lift Defensa | 5p



Pablito28 said:


> Nuevo edificio de la saga _Lift_, este de menos pisos y ubicado en Miguelete y Defensa.
> 
> *Ubicación: *Miguelete y Defensa
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0222 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0223 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​
> 
> Fuente: Lift Defensa
> 
> Allá a principios de la década pasada habían comenzado una obra en ese predio que luego quedó abandonada por años, por suerte la ciudad pierde otro baldío y un barrio central gana algo de densidad de población.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

AGUADA | Torres del Rey (ex Copol) | 12p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Proyectos by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PASO DE LAS DURANAS | Town Park | 3 x 7p | 3 x 6p | 2 x 3p


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Varadero del Lago | 18 x 




SebaFun said:


> *Varadero del Lago*
> 
> *UBICACIÓN: Montevideo, Uruguay
> Google Maps
> 
> Street View
> (Ya comenzaron los movimientos de suelo)
> 
> PROGRAMA: Conjunto residencial
> ESTADO: Conjunto residencial
> SUPERFICIE:
> 
> 69.650 m2
> AUTOR: Gómez Platero Arquitectos *
> 
> 1 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr
> 
> 2 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr
> 
> 154-01-06 Presentacion VARADERO by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr
> 
> 4 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.gomezplatero.com/proyecto/VARADERO DEL LAGO


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

18 de Julio Avenue refurbishment


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Refurbishment of spaces at part of La Rambla (promanade) 

Google maps


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Parque Chaná | 6p



Fedespot said:


> *Ubicación*: Chaná y Arenal Grande
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> Parque Chaná
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Así va la obra, las fotos son de Tejo:
> Parque Chaná by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> Parque Chaná 2 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

CORDÓN | Soho Pablo de María | 6p | E/C












Fedespot said:


> Fotos de Tejo:
> 
> 
> 
> Soho Pablo de María 1 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BUCEO | Hotel Puerto Buceo Cottage | 2p 













URU_RODRI said:


> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Hampton Inn (by Hilton) | 10p




URU_RODRI said:


>






Ogot said:


> Es muy comun en ciudades grandes este tipo de hoteles cercanos al aeropuerto, y ahora Montevideo no es la excepción.
> 
> Aquí dejo algunas fotos de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> Hampton inn
> 
> Hampton inn


----------



## el palmesano

*Maldonado department*

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Punta Roosevelt | 14p







Lion23 said:


> Hoy pase y me lleve la sorpresa de que esta en obras nuevamente! muchos containers, maquinarias y obreros, les dejo una foto que saque hoy (bastante mala) pero se logra ver algo. En el correr de los días tratare sacar algo mejor. Gran noticia sin dudas! :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170809_112547_HDR by
> Tomas PPP, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Maldonado department*

PUNTA DEL ESTE | Edificio M28 | 4p | 4p



URU_RODRI said:


> *EDIFICIO M28*
> 
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En la parada 28 de Playa Brava, a una cuadra del mar, con un entorno armónico y natural en un contexto de calidad y confort, cerca de la Península y La Barra, alejado del ruido, se construye M28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubicado en la zona de mayor valor patrimonial, para uso residencial, exclusivos semipisos de 2 dormitorios, todos en suite, más toilette para tipologías A, B, C, y de 2 dormitorios y dos baños, uno en suite, más toilette para tipología D, amplias terrazas con barbacoas individuales, plantas desde 115m2 a 150m2 totales.
> 
> 20 Exclusivos semipisos a 100mts del mar, departamentos de dos dormitorios en suite + toilette, amplias terrazas con parrillero propio.
> 
> Garages cubiertos en subsuelo para cada unidad.
> 
> Amenities:
> 
> - Piscina Cubierta Climatizada
> - Gimnasio totalmente equipado
> - Laundry
> - Parrilleros de uso común
> - Piscina exterior con importante solárium
> - Servicio de Playa.
> 
> FUENTE​


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Bella Vista | Edificio Agraciada | 5p



TejoMattioli said:


> Street View
> 
> Google Map
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería | 5p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Escuela de enfermeria by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones department

CIUDAD DE LA COSTA | Centro Cívico Costa Urbana expansion












Arquifan said:


> Video de ampliación Costa Urbana Shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BUCEO | Forum Montevideo | 9p | 8p | 7p | 6p | 4p



quiqueno said:


> *TGLT
> *
> *Así se ve hoy Forum Puerto del Buceo, en Montevideo. Mirá las fotos y conocé algunos de sus amenities. Más información: http://www.tglt.com/Forum/Puerto-del-Buceo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BARRIO SUR | Vitrum Capital Montevideo | 10p 



SebaFun said:


> *Vitrum Capital Montevideo*
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Street View
> 
> *
> Desarrolladora argentina suma otro proyecto en Montevideo
> Vitrium Capital anunció que invertirá US$ 12 millones en un nuevo proyecto en la ciudad de Montevideo, que se encuadra dentro de su plan de expansión regional.
> 
> La compañía, que cuenta con un equipo de más de 25 profesionales de diversas áreas, y lleva adelante proyectos en Argentina, Uruguay, México y Estados Unidos, anunció el lanzamiento de su segundo proyecto en Montevideo. El edificio, de 10 plantas y 67 unidades, contará con un roof-top con amenities en el piso 11, parrillas, solárium y cocheras.
> 
> El desarrollo se levantará en el Distrito de las Artes, donde también hay otros proyectos argentinos como los de IXOU y Urban Estate. ‘’Es una zona que está muy cerca del Río de La Plata y, considerando la gran apuesta por parte del sector del real estate en general, confiamos en que este barrio crecerá cada vez más’’ destacó Ricardo Mataloni, director Comercial de Vitrium Capital.
> 
> Tanto los proyectos 01 Parque Batlle, ubicado sobre Av. Foresti y Ramón Ortiz, como el nuevo lanzamiento, están enmarcados dentro de la ley de ‘’Vivienda Promovida’’ por lo que cuenta con exoneración de impuestos: ITP, de IRAE/IRPF a las rentas generadas en concepto de alquileres por 10 años; y del IP, por 10 años.
> 
> Ambos proyectos se destacan por su diseño y estilo contemporáneo. Nacieron de la colaboración con la firma LGD (Leonardo García Dovat), reconocido estudio de arquitectura uruguayo y aliado estratégico de la desarrolladora para sus proyectos en Uruguay.*
> 
> 
> 573318db7f6e402f61980817d0b03619_XL by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr
> 
> FUENTE

























































http://01lasartes.com/



agus_southMVD said:


> Suma y mucho respecto a la situación actual. No solo se va un baldío sino también una medianera horrible.


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Sur is booming, those are all the projects going on on that area:



agus_southMVD said:


> En efecto, en un área de tan solo unas manzanas, encuentro 15 proyectos nuevos o en construcción (y seguro alguno se me está pasando por alto), varios de los cuales son de muy buena calidad.


----------



## k%

thank you as always for those projects :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

VILLA MUÑOZ | Shopping Reus



el palmesano said:


> 146074534






El_hereje said:


> 25-08-17:
> 
> IMG-20170825-WA0014 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG-20170825-WA0013 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

ATAHUALPA | Patio del Prado | 4p | 3p | 



Pablito28 said:


> Finalizado, ni fu ni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada por la calle Chuy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01 - copia by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> Fachada por Ramón Estomba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​






Pablito28 said:


> Algunas más:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.banchero.com.uy/propiedad/65


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo










BARRIO SUR | Estrellas del Sur (ex Strauch) | 25p | 12p | 3p



El_hereje said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Nueva Era | 6p | 5p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Me sigue encantando
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Torre Índigo

:bash::bash:












FedericoPaulovich said:


> Van pintando
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> De atràs es MUCHO MÀS PASABLE. Preferiría mil veces que esta fuera la cara a la calle.
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PALERMO | Rambla | 17p












FedericoPaulovich said:


> 20170831_162833 by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr





Fedespot said:


> Hablando con Tejo de la separación, sacó esta foto, diga que es de oficinas porque para mi sigue siendo muy poca:
> 
> 
> Rambla 05-06-2017 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CORDÓN | Nostrum Tower | 20p | 60m 













FedericoPaulovich said:


> ObrasenMontevideo by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> ObrasenMontevideo by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA | Cooperativa Puerto Fabini




Fedespot said:


> Cooperativa Puerto Fabini 31-08-2017 1 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> Cooperativa Puerto Fabini 31-08-2017 2 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA | Zone One l 4p 












Fedespot said:


> De antes de ayer, restan detalles de emprolijamiento:
> 
> 
> Zone One 29-08-2017 4 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zone One 29-08-2017 3 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, some restorations:

CIUDAD VIEJA



Fedespot said:


> Este de Piedras e Ituzaingó les había comentado pero debía fotos:
> 
> Restauración en Piedras e Ituzaingó 3 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Restauración en Piedras e Ituzaingó 2 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Restauración en Piedras e Ituzaingó by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> En la esquina de Ituzaingó y Cerrito de afuera no se ve nada pero de adentro hay tremendo ruidaje de gente laburando:
> 
> Restauración interna en Cerrito e Ituzaingó 2 by fedespot, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Restauración interna en Cerrito e Ituzaingó by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


POCITOS l Deja Vú l 10p l F












Fedespot said:


> Está *F*, la foto la saqué de acá. Es horrible la foto pero el edifico parece haber quedado muy bien


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

POCITOS | Dröm | 10p | F





















Fedespot said:


> Está *F*, no conseguí fotos de la cara del costado que era la más interesante


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CORDÓN | Avenida | 13p l E/C












FedericoPaulovich said:


> 20170905_170858 by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*


BARRIO SUR | Sky Park | 10p 












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo de hoy:
> 
> Sky Park 06-09-2017 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p












Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo:
> 
> Alma Brava 06-09-2017 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*




























AGUADA | Altos del Libertador | 5p | E/C



FedericoPaulovich said:


> El complejo es obsenamente gigante por dentro. Los apartamentos diminutos.
> 
> 
> Montevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Montevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Montevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Montevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Montevideo by Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

CENTRO | Torre Vix | 16p




URU_RODRI said:


> www.own.com.uy​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

PUNTA CARRETAS | Hotel Aloft by Starwood | 10p










http://picbear.com/media/1569143477869303657_2982182222












el palmesano said:


>













http://picbear.com/media/1493844808649065208_197445699










http://picbear.com/media/1598716752177766165_3678168648


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

BOLIVAR | Antel Arena 












URU_RODRI said:


> EL PAIS


----------



## el palmesano

cno. Cibils refurbishment



Pablito28 said:


> *Descripción*
> 
> 
> 
> El proyecto de ensanche de camino Cibils se extiende desde Carlos María Ramírez hasta camino Tomkinson, con una longitud de 4.250 metros. El tramo Sur se extiende desde Carlos María Ramírez hasta la Ruta Nacional Nº 1. El tramo Norte se extiende desde la Ruta Nacional Nº1 hasta camino Tomkinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet53401 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La obra implicará:
> 
> - Pavimento de hormigón nuevo de nueve metros de ancho, con cordón integral de hormigón.
> 
> - Construcción de colectores pluviales, boca de tormenta y tomas de captación de cuneta.
> 
> - Veredas peatonales de hormigón de 2 metros de ancho y rampas de accesibilidad.
> 
> - Bicisenda.
> 
> - Nuevo alumbrado público, con luminarias con tecnología LED.
> 
> - Instalación de nuevos refugios peatonales.
> 
> - Señalización horizontal (pintura), vertical (cartelería) y señales lumínicas
> 
> - Renovación del arbolado e implantación de césped en vereda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet54 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet53402 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *Objetivo*
> 
> 
> 
> Mejora sustancial en calidad y seguridad de la conectividad urbana entre los barrios Cerro Norte, Cerro, Paso de la Arena, mejorando positivamente la circulación del transporte y tránsito, como la seguridad de los peatones.
> Beneficiará además la conectividad desde y hacia otras zonas de la ciudad de Montevideo.
> 
> Apostar por la Movilidad Sostenible.
> 
> Maximizar las condiciones de calidad y seguridad del servicio de transporte de público de pasajeros y la circulación peatonal (con accesibilidad universal) y en bicicleta, sin descuidar las condiciones del tránsito general.
> 
> El proyecto contempla en su tramo Camino Alianza /Ruta 1 un perfil cuya infraestructura se asocia a la actividad logística del entorno.
> 
> 
> 
> Proyecto en cifras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Categoría: Espacios Públicos
> 
> 
> Fecha inicio proyecto: Sin Dato
> 
> 
> Fin estimado: Sin Dato
> 
> 
> Plazo estimado (días): 730
> 
> 
> Estado: Proyectado
> 
> 
> Avance: 0%
> 
> 
> Inversión total: $ 620.000.000
> 
> 
> Organismo: Montevideo Mejora
> 
> 
> Institución ejecutora: Intendencia de Montevideo
> 
> 
> Barrio: Cerro Norte, Cerro, Paso de la Arena
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

Av. San Martin refurbishment



Pablito28 said:


> *Descripción*
> 
> 
> 
> El proyecto de ensanche de la Av. San Martín se extiende entre Aparicio Saravia y Domingo Arena, con una longitud de 1.700 metros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet05 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet07 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​
> 
> 
> *La obra implicará:*
> 
> 
> 
> - Pavimentación con hormigón acordonado nuevo de 9 metros de ancho.
> 
> - Construcción de colectores de saneamiento de pluviales y captaciones (bocas de tormenta, tomas de cuneta).
> 
> - Construcción de veredas continuas de hormigón de 1,80 metros de ancho con rampas para accesibilidad.
> 
> - Renovación del alumbrado público con tecnología LED.
> 
> - Señalización vertical (carteles) y horizontal (pintura del pavimento y cruces peatonales).
> 
> - Instalación de refugios peatonales.
> 
> - Renovación del arbolado (plantación) e implementación de césped en vereda.
> 
> - Acondicionamiento del Espacio Público ubicado en la intersección de la Av. San Martín y la calle Gustavo Volpe.
> 
> 
> 
> *Objetivo*
> 
> 
> 
> Mejora sustancial en calidad y seguridad de la conectividad urbana, beneficiando la circulación del transporte público colectivo, transporte de carga y tránsito en general, como en la seguridad de los peatones. Esto permitirá mejorar la conectividad del barrio vinculado al proyecto (Casavalle), con el resto de Montevideo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet03 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageServlet01 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr
> 
> 
> *Proyecto en cifras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Categoría: Espacios Públicos
> 
> 
> Fecha inicio proyecto: Sin Dato
> 
> 
> Fin estimado: Sin Dato
> 
> 
> Plazo estimado (dÃ*as): 460
> 
> 
> Estado: Proyectado
> 
> 
> Avance: 0%
> 
> 
> Inversión total: $ 306.000.000
> 
> 
> Organismo: Montevideo Mejora
> 
> 
> InstituciÃ³n ejecutora: Intendencia de Montevideo
> 
> 
> Barrio: Casavalle
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

CENTRO | Alma Brava | 10p 











DSC_0022.01 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0023.02 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0024.03 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

LA BLANQUEADA | Met Parc | 7p 





















DSC_0031.09 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PARQUE BATLLE | Facultad de Enfermería | 5p




















DSC_0026.05 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0027.06 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0029.08 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0030.07 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

LA COMERCIAL | Grand Boulevard | 3 x 7p | 3 x 5p











DSC_0034.11 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0033.10 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

BOLIVAR | Sanatorio BSE 











DSC_0041.15 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


DSC_0035.12 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BOLIVAR | Nostrum Mirador | 8p












Pablito28 said:


> Le queda poco a estro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

PUNTA CARRETAS | Sigma II | 6p












Fedespot said:


> Está *F*. Las fotos las saqué de acá.


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

BARRIO SUR | Maldonado 











completly different...




Fedespot said:


> Foto de Tejo
> 
> Edificio Maldonado 19-09-2017 by fedespot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

possible project

CORDÓN | Arena Guelfi | Pro




URU_RODRI said:


> *ARENA GUELFI*
> 
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inversión de 4 millones de dólares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

MALVÍN | Distrito M | 17p | 12p | 9p


























El_hereje said:


> Perdonen la calidad; la fotos es de ayer:
> 
> 
> P70918-094145 by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo*

Art Deco building restoration


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo

restoration



FedericoPaulovich said:


> GURISES LO LOGRAMOS
> 
> Si bien no es el mejor escenario de restauración posible, evitamos una cagada estética que iba a durar años marcando para mal el barrio.
> 
> 
> 20170920_180248 by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20170920_180307 by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 20170920_180347 by
> Federico Scarone Pucek, en Flickr
> 
> No será piedra parís, pero ya no es verde fluor, Y de ese rosado ya estuvo pintado el ladrillo así que tampoco es una profanasión. Para mi esto es un historico logro del foro :grouphug:


----------



## el palmesano

TRES CRUCES | Altos de Bulevar | 11p |




Pablito28 said:


> *Ubicación en Google Maps*
> 
> *Ubicación en Google Street View*
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El proyecto inmobiliario Altos de Bulevar ofrece apartamentos en venta Tres Cruces. Unidades disponibles de 1 y 2 dormitorios.
> 
> Altos de Bulevar es un nuevo emprendimiento en una expecional ubicación en Bulevar Artigas, a pasos de Shopping Tres Cruces. Todos los apartamentos cuentan con terraza. Edificio con termianciones de calidad y gastos comunes bajos. El edificio contará con barbacoa, parrillero, salón de uso común y tres niveles de garage.
> 
> Estrená en 22 meses.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente.-


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Edificio Itálico | 6p*












mariouy said:


> Superpuesto con el Liceo IPOLL


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Edificio Catedral | 24m*











mariouy said:


> desde la callejuela del Mercado 18


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO l Proyecto Urbano El Milagro l 550 Ha *

Google Maps
Street View












mariouy said:


> *Colectivo de arquitectos denuncia irregularidades en proyecto “El Milagro” *
> 
> 25 de enero, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En nota realizada por CAMBIO a la Directora de Desarrollo Social de la Intendencia de Salto -Soledad Marazzano-, la jerarca hizo referencia al proyecto “El Milagro” y dijo que se trata de un clúster turístico y de servicios, donde también se construirían viviendas. Esta noticia generó la inmediata reacción de un colectivo de profesionales universitarios y organizaciones sociales de Salto y de gestión nacional, preocupados por la promoción de modificación del Plan de Ordenamiento Territorial de Salto, en base a un proyecto de urbanización que se desarrollaría al sur del bypass de la ciudad, que sería el proyecto “El Milagro”.
> PREOCUPACIÓN
> El Arquitecto Osvaldo Sabaño entrevistado por CAMBIO, dijo que formalmente no hay nada presentado, pero aseguró estar muy preocupado porque se propone la modificación del plan de Salto que fue votado en el año 2016 por unanimidad de los ediles en la Junta Departamental, un plan que recoge un modelo territorial absolutamente explícito y vigente, además compone el modelo territorial acorde a la dinámica de Salto. La modificación del plan propone cambiar por una ampliación de la trama urbana que beneficiaría el desarrollo de este emprendimiento de carácter netamente inmobiliario, la preocupación sobreviene porque se puso de manifiesto la modificación de este plan el 29 de diciembre del 2020, y existe un tiempo reglamentario de 30 días para hacer observaciones, la ciudadanía no estaba en condiciones, ni tenía conocimiento para evaluar una transformación de esta naturaleza, además se pone de manifiesto los documentos con el informe ambiental estratégico y el documento de avance para la modificación del plan, donde no aparecen en ningún momento el proyecto que la Intendencia está promoviendo con los inversores.
> 
> 550 HECTÁREAS QUE BENEFICIAN
> A CAPITALES PRIVADOS
> El plan de ordenamiento territorial no prevé el Proyecto “El Milagro”, la intendencia de todas formas lo introduce, Sabaño dijo que existen tres categorías de suelos definidos, urbano, sub urbano y rural, la comuna quiere cambiar un suelo que es rural a la categoría de sub urbano, que se define por la normativa como de carácter urbano, eso significa el crecimiento urbano de la ciudad de Salto hacia el sur, crecer el área urbana hacia el área rural, generaría conflicto introducir el bypass de la ciudad, dentro de la misma. Otra preocupación es que se le otorgaría 550 hectáreas en monopolio a un solo grupo económico, para tener una idea sería el área aproximada desde Apolón a Solari y desde Blandengues hasta el río. Este grupo económico, de un solo actor privado estaría compitiendo con los actores locales en un proceso netamente de desarrollo inmobiliario de carácter cerrado.
> 
> REVISIÓN
> El Plan de Ordenamiento Territorial de Salto tiene un área de reserva que anda en torno a 700 hectáreas, se podría hacer el proyecto “El Milagro” allí, dentro de los límites definidos y no generar un nuevo límite con una extensión de 550 hectáreas en la superficie urbana. El grupo de profesionales solicita una revisión crítica de este proceso, si existen posibilidades de inversión que se haga de forma adecuada y con la planificación ya existente, agregó el arquitecto Sabaño.
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Hospital de Agudos CAM*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Denlo por F!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente foto 2
> 
> Fuente interiores


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Edificio Regional II | 19m*












mariouy said:


> Ya estaba finalizado... pero traigo otra con sol de frente


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Edificio Plaza *


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Plataforma de Investigación del CENUR*












FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO l Barbieri*























mariouy said:


> Se colocó cartel de obra, señal de que se viene!
> 
> Respecto a la ubicación de Street view, resulta que se salvan las casitas linderas, y se va ese esqueleto en mal estado, que funcionaba hasta hace muy poco como Garage. Y lo otro bueno es que respeta el retiro, y se alinea a sus vecinos.


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Edificio Astilleros*












mariouy said:


> Ahora si, bien finalizado


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO l Torre de Cìrculo l 22m *


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Central Hortícola del Norte*




mariouy said:


> *CENTRAL HORTICOLA DEL NORTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se presentó el Proyecto de la nueva Central Hortícola, congregando a todos los productores de la zona Norte, en el predio de lo que sería "Alto Uruguay".
> 
> Ya se colocó la piedra fundamental, y ya una empresa salteña ganó la Licitación de la obra para comenzar a principios del 2021.
> 
> Fuente: Facebook de Salto Hortícola





FedericoPaulovich said:


> *AUTORIDADES VISITARON LAS OBRAS DE LA CENTRAL HORTÍCOLA DEL NORTE *
> 
> 
> 
> *Este martes, el Intendente de Salto Alejandro Noboa y directivos del Centro Comercial e Industrial de Salto (CCIS), la Asociación Agropecuaria de Salto (AAS) y Salto Hortícola, visitaron el sitio donde se construye la futura Central Hortícola del Norte.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En representación de la empresa Blardoni& CIA, el arquitecto Diego Ciganda recordó que la obra inició a fines de agosto y, desde ese entonces, han realizado trabajos de movimiento de suelo desplazando más de 20000m3de tierra. Ahora, se iniciaron las tareas de albañilería con la construcción de los muros de contención y las cimentaciones.
> 
> Por su parte, la ingeniera María Laura Fernández, señaló que el tiempo colaboró porque no se produjeron inconvenientes motivados por lluvias u otros fenómenos meteorológicos. Informó, además, que ya es posible visualizar la distribución de las estructuras por zonas en el predio.
> 
> El presidente de Salto Hortícola, Aquiles Mainardi, dijo que la visita tuvo como objetivo interiorizar a los referentes de las instituciones involucradas y colaboradoras del proyecto, sobre el avance de la obra. “Un proyecto que todos celebramos el inicio de la construcción”.
> 
> Finalmente, el intendente Alejandro Noboa manifestó su satisfacción al poder ver los avances en la construcción de lo que será una importante inyección para el desarrollo económico del departamento y la región.
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO l Mercado Variopinto*












FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: 275 Dr Washington Beltrán
> Street View
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Altos de Fátima *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Mas renders!
> Estos muestran más como interactúa con el barrio. También temo que quede grasa jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente





mariouy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Edificio Sauzal | 8m*













mariouy said:


> y una de la tormenta del sabado..





FedericoPaulovich said:


> Rehabilitan la vereda y F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del IG de Royalarq


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO GRANDE | Museo Energimundo*





















mariouy said:


> Ya se llega a ver la estructura


----------



## el palmesano

*FRAY BENTOS | Continuation of the coastal walk and Refurbishment of the Anglo dock (Yacht port) *





















SebaFun said:


> Y ultima tanda de esta obra:





SebaFun said:


> Y no vienen mal algunas fotos del puente peatonal inaugurado, queda por retocar y arreglar el puente vehícular, que en una noche de boliche, se comió la baranda un borracho.


----------



## el palmesano

*FRAY BENTOS | Restauración Cine Stella | 8m*



SebaFun said:


> Demoran pero llegan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicadas a Nico cof cof...





FedericoPaulovich said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/Arq.WaldoVELA/posts/3378347222186023





FedericoPaulovich said:


> Esta F, no sé por qué no pintaron el interior del balcón.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/intendencia.rionegro/posts/3991363660935493


----------



## el palmesano

*PASO DE LOS TOROS I Hotel Midland I 8m





*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


> Del IG de Olascoaga Souto Arquitectos


----------



## el palmesano

*ASO DE LOS TOROS l Terminal de Omnibus*


















FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación: *Baltasar Brum Esq. Rómulo Magnini
> Google Maps
> Street View
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente*


----------



## el palmesano

*MINAS | Nueva terminal y shopping*


----------



## el palmesano

*PAYSANDÚ | EDIFICIO ESPAÑA *



__
https://flic.kr/p/2hihY88



__
https://flic.kr/p/2hikGW4


----------



## el palmesano

*PAYSANDÚ l **Juan Antonio Rodríguez Coastal Walk & Port Accesses l 1.12 km l 1.26 km*


































FedericoPaulovich said:


> Se agrega el espacio verde al oeste de los accesos portuarios a la zona a urbanizar/ intervenir.
> 
> *Diseño participativo de un parque costero inundable en Paysandú*
> 02/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En una zona inundable de la ciudad de Paysandú, conocida como Unión Portuaria y Ledesma, al sur del puerto y sobre el río Uruguay, estudiantes y docentes de la Licenciatura de Diseño Integrado del Centro Universitario Litoral Norte (CENUR) de la UDELAR, junto con técnicos locales, vecinos y vecinas, se encuentran planificando el diseño de un parque costero.
> 
> La actividad se enmarca en un acuerdo entre la Intendencia departamental de Paysandú, el CENUR, el Plan Nacional de Adaptación al cambio climático en ciudades e infraestructuras (NAP Ciudades).
> 
> El diseño de un parque en una zona caracterizada por episodios de inundación constituye un desafío que involucra a toda la comunidad. Con esa perspectiva el equipo de estudiantes y docentes de CENUR definió impulsar una metodología participativa que permitiera conocer aspectos relativos a las crecidas del río Uruguay en la zona, pero también incorporar sus dimensiones sociales y culturales, identificando necesidades, esperanzas y también temores de la población frente a la intervención territorial.
> 
> A partir de esta construcción colectiva, se planifica el diseño de un espacio de recreación y encuentro para que las personas puedan involucrarse con su cuidado y apropiarse del mismo.
> 
> El trabajo implicó recopilar información para el reconocimiento del área así como contactar a los/las referentes locales para planificar los ámbitos participativos.
> 
> Se realizaron entrevistas preliminares con instituciones, grupos ambientalistas, organizaciones vecinales, y otras personas calificadas en esta temática que fueron convocadas para integrarse al trabajo de planificación, desde las etapas de diagnóstico hasta la definición de líneas estratégicas y de acción sobre las que concebir el diseño del parque.
> 
> El diagnóstico incluyó referencias a la historia de la zona, sus formas de organización, las características de la vida cotidiana, el reconocimiento de los problemas que se identificaron como más importantes, la percepción del río y su entorno, y la valoración sobre las transformaciones recientes, así como las expectativas, deseos y temores frente a una posible intervención.
> 
> Una vez elaborado y validado el diagnóstico, se formularon las grandes líneas de acción que guiarán el proyecto de diseño del parque y que también pautarán el desarrollo de futuras actividades:
> 
> • Articulación urbano-natural;
> • Apropiación, identidad y cultura ambiental;
> • Rehabilitación ecosistémica;
> • Gestión de aguas urbanas y Habitabilidad y acondicionamiento urbano.
> 
> Estudiantes y docentes del CENUR desarrollarán, para el final del año 2020, los lineamientos de la intervención general, una propuesta de las etapas a implementar, y el anteproyecto de la primera parte que será financiada en el marco del Proyecto binacional "Adaptación al cambio climático en ciudades y ecosistemas costeros vulnerables del Río Uruguay”, con fondos provenientes del Fondo de Adaptación, administrados por el Banco de Desarrollo de América Latina (CAF).
> 
> Estas iniciativas de intervención territorial constituyen experiencias de referencia a la hora de considerar la adaptación de nuestras ciudades al cambio climático. La resignificación de zonas inundables y su transformación en parques urbanos y zonas de reserva ecológica, además de permitir la regeneración de los servicios ecosistémicos de la planicie de inundación, y evitar la instalación de viviendas u otras infraestructuras en zonas de riesgo, otorgan a la ciudad un nuevo espacio público para su disfrute.
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*PAYSANDÙ l Crystal Lagoon San Francisco Urban Project*

Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano

*PAYSANDÚ | **Urban project on the premises of the former Paylana factory |

winners:*



FedericoPaulovich said:


> Primer Lugar / Hernández + Cecilio + Ruiz Mirazo + Robaina + Rimoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer Lugar / Plan Proyecto Consultores
> De éste espero tomen esas pequeñas torres de viviendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer Lugar / Mitropulos + Álvarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente (Y màs informaciòn de cada proyecto)


*final project:*
















*and some of the buildings:*



>



*Updates:*



FedericoPaulovich said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/marcelo.romero.520/posts/3449697511708194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FedericoPaulovich said:
> 
> 
> 
> COVIAPPAY 2017, a un piso de su altura final, siendo la más avanzada. Es un poco más grande de lo que imaginaba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
Click to expand...


----------



## el palmesano

*PAYSANDÙ l Proyecto Urbano Distrito Park















*




FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÓN: *Costanera de Playa Park hasta el obelisco de Av. Salto. l Batlle & Ordoñez l
> Street View Inicio Rambla
> Street View Esq. Washington Y Batlle & Ordoñez
> Street View Obelisco
> Street View Accesos a Muelle Anibal Sampayo
> 
> *Proponen invertir en paseo costero con una innovadora urbanización de 26 hectáreas*
> Junio 7, 2020 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La propuesta incluye locales comerciales para negocios de gastronomía con frente a la avenida costanera y la playa.
> 
> Un paseo costero renovado, pero con edificios de oficinas y de viviendas, un hotel 4 estrellas, sedes universitarias y centros deportivos, es la propuesta que el estudio Babel sugiere como forma de aprovechar parte de los 20 millones de dólares del fideicomiso propuesto por la Intendencia para generar un polo urbanístico diferente. Así lo explicaron a EL TELEGRAFO los arquitectos Alberto Zinno y Jorge Paggi junto al ingeniero Estanislao Gossi, entusiasmados en generar otro tipo de desarrollo urbano, “más allá del cordón cuneta, pavimento y alumbrado público y buscando un desarrollo más efectivo de la ciudad”. La propuesta --que está en etapa de desarrollo-- está siendo presentada a inversores privados, candidatos a la Intendencia y el Centro Comercial e Industrial entre otros. La inversión necesaria sería a partir de una obra municipal inicial, en tanto la mayor parte la aportarían privados que quieran invertir en un proyecto innovador que promete generar un polo de desarrollo para Paysandú. Es así que los técnicos analizaron y planificaron una sugerencia de utilizar todo el espacio entre Baldomero Vidal y la costanera, desde Washington hasta avenida Salto, donde ahora está el complejo Irene Sosa, el semiutilizado espacio de Vialidad y algunas viviendas particulares “en 23 hectáreas de suelo fiscal y 3 hectáreas privadas”.
> 
> Fuente
> 
> *PROPUESTA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se trata de la construcción de una nueva pieza territorial, un distrito de servicios y vivienda, que adquiere presencia a escala metropolitana.
> 
> 23 hectáreas de suelo fiscal intervenidas en 2 etapas, resignificadas a través de una operación topográfica.
> 
> Busca posicionar a la ciudad de Paysandú como un enclave de alta especificidad a nivel regional, a través de la generación de plusvalía creativa y la venta de servicios académicos, financieros y offshore.
> 
> Supone una inversión de concertación público-privada de unos U$S 120.000.000, dividida en 3 etapas a completarse en 15 años.
> 
> El programa, en su despliegue integral, incluirá unas 1.500 nuevas viviendas (cooperativas, VIS, promoción privada, unifamiliares) 3 torres corporativas, instalaciones universitarias con oferta académica de posgrado y una fuerte impronta de investigación, grandes superficies comerciales, espacio público de calidad, instalaciones deportivas y culturales y hotelería de clase ejecutiva.
> 
> La primera etapa, insumirá unos 5 años, y permitirá la concreción de varios de los contenidos programáticos previstos.
> 
> *Operadores Territoriales*
> 
> INVERSIÓN PÚBLICO - PRIVADA


----------



## el palmesano

*PAYSANDÚ | Torre de la Defensa | 75m*
















48917662_355693858562406_239319507628195840_n by Ignacio Testa, en Flickr










FedericoPaulovich said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2783824741877163





Spaceball85 said:


> Fuente: Instagram Babel Desarrollo y Promoción


----------



## el palmesano

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO l **Bullring Restoration*

































FedericoPaulovich said:


> De la página de la IDC





el palmesano said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CH00xc4AFqF/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIrXsjdgC4_/


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Venetian Tower | 68m *






















FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Torre Gaudi | 54m*


























FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Le Parc III | 65m *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> F!


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Look Brava | 70m*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> F y atrás algo que ni idea qué están haciendo


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Miami Boulevard II | 62m *











FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Punta del Este Film Studio*











URU_RODRI said:


> *PUNTA DEL ESTE FILM STUDIO*
> 
> Ubicación en Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El emprendimiento es una iniciativa de PORTYA INVESTMENTS S.A para la creación de un parque especializado en la producción de contenidos para la industria audiovisual y de la infraestructura necesaria para albergar las denominadas “Industrias Creativas” que incluyen el cine, la música, la publicidad, las artes escénicas, la TV y videojuegos en todas sus áreas (investigación, desarrollo, producción, almacenamiento y distribución global).
> 
> Este comprende la construcción de una ciudad escenográfica que abarca todas las estructuras necesarias para realizar y coordinar las actividades de pre – producción, rodaje, post – producción y distribución orientado específicamente al mercado internacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El proyecto contará con 3 zonas de estudios, con más de 3.000 m2 dedicados a la producción de contenidos y para el desarrollo de los servicios asociados, como maquillaje, vestuario, etc. Dispondrá de más de 2.600 m2 de backlot, es decir, fachadas de edificios y otros ambientes exteriores que se irán adaptando para brindar distintos estilos escenográficos para el rodaje de películas, comerciales, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un backlot es una zona que contiene casas, edificios, calles, etc. para ser utilizada como escenografía durante las filmaciones. De esta manera se logra representar algunas de las ciudades más importantes del mundo.
> En particular en este proyecto se realizará una zona con calles, las que tendrán un ancho de 10 m con aceras de 5 m y se ubicarán al centro del recinto, contiguo a los estudios de filmación ocupando un área total de 2.680 m2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo barrios estarán conformados por un conjunto de casas completas y casas escenográficas para filmación, rodeadas por jardines. Se ubicarán en dos sectores del recinto, uno al Norte y el otro en la zona Oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUENTE


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Museo de Arte Latinoamericano*





























Pablito28 said:


> Nuevos renders:


update:



FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Hotel Palenque | 49m *










































































Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | SurfSide Village | 54m *





















el palmesano said:


>





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*Punta del Este | SAN RAFAEL | Loma Verde | 6p *




Pablito28 said:


> Ubicación: rambla Lorenzo Batlle Pacheco esquina Montecarlo
> _*Google Maps*_
> *Google Street View*





FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

*MANANTIALES | Aldeana*

1 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr



3 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr

5 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr



6 by Sebastian BANEGAS, en Flickr



FedericoPaulovich said:


>


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Wonderful the projects in this page, Paysandu have a lot construction I liked to see that.


----------



## el palmesano

luckly there are lot of developments in that part of the country!


----------



## el palmesano

*TACUAREMBÓ I Viviendas MVOT *











FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación*: José Pedro Varela Esq. Luis Castagnetto
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La obra consiste en la construcción de 27 viviendas, SUM, y estacionamientos, a realizarse en el predio empadronado con el número 10261 de la ciudad de Tacuarembó, departamento de Tacuarembó.
> 
> Principales áreas de obra:
> • Demolición de estructura preexistente en el predio.
> • Ejecución de bloque de vivienda y SUM, en esquema de PB y tres niveles.
> • Infraestructura exterior vial, iluminación, paisajismo.
> • 19 estacionamientos
> 
> Principales metrajes a ejecutar en las distintas áreas:
> • 350 m3 de demolición y retiro de escombros (vigas/pilares/losas/contrapisos/fundaciones).
> • 1800 m2 de movimiento de suelos.
> • 620m3 de estructura de HA.
> • 1700 m2 de construcción tradicional, cubierta de HA y tabiquería de yeso.
> • 1200 m2 de espacio exterior a acondicionar (suelopasto/caminería de hormigón, estacionamientos con pavimento de adoquines).
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO | Central Hortícola del Norte *






 



mariouy said:


> avances de la obra


----------



## el palmesano

*SALTO GRANDE | Museo Energimundo *

 



mariouy said:


> viene avanzando lindo!


----------



## el palmesano

*FRAY BENTOS | Restauración Cine Stella *


SebaFun said:


> Bueno les traigo dos fotos de recien que saqué ahora que salí en el auto. Son al pasar con el celu.


----------



## el palmesano

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO l Bullfighting arena restoration*










-----------

*



*


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Paramount Tower | 54m*











Pablito28 said:


> Tremendas capturas Seba, gracias por compartirlas.
> Dejo un par del martes, la torre espantosa.





SebaFun said:


> Desde este video y otro de ese usuario:


----------



## el palmesano

*MALDONADO l Parque Mansa *












FedericoPaulovich said:


> *UBICACIÓN*: Francisco de los Santos Esq. Rambla Juan Díaz de Solís.
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El edificio Parque Mansa cuenta con planta baja más 4 niveles y está ubicado a metros de parada 25 de playa mansa.
> 
> Cuenta con un lote de 1522 metros cuadrados de superficie total y está amparado por ley 18.795 (Vivienda Promovida), con todos los beneficios tributarios que le corresponden.
> 
> Todas las unidades tienen frente y balcones orientados hacia la playa con vista directa al mar, las de un dormitorio constan de 51 metros cuadrados y las de dos dormitorios de 80 metros cuadrados.
> 
> Bajos gastos comunes y calidad de primera.
> 
> Entrega en noviembre de 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Poseidón Laguna *













Pablito28 said:


> Unas del martes:


----------



## el palmesano

*MANANTIALES | The Colette Residences *





























>






Pablito28 said:


> Fotos de ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece demasiado masivo para la Barra, pero bueno, el diseño y la ejecución están muy buenos.


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Torre Gaudi | 54m*


















Pablito28 said:


> Quedó un despelote esta torre, las fotos son de ayer:


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Horizonte | 14m*












SebaFun said:


> De este video:


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Miami Boulevard II | 62m *









is the one at the left:


SebaFun said:


> De este video:


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Trump Tower | 65m*











>


no advances:



Pablito28 said:


> Gracias por las capturas Minino, muy buenas.
> 
> dejo una del martes donde no se nota más que la absoluta inactividad...





SebaFun said:


> De este video:


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | SurfSide Village | 54m*




















































first one of this:




Pablito28 said:


> Es un sistema raro el de las barandas, Seba. De lejos igual se notan los montantes.
> 
> Dejo unas fotos del viernes, como ya dijeron, está muy buena la torre pero no para ese lugar.


----------



## el palmesano

*MALDONADO l Otto I l 19m *










FedericoPaulovich said:


> *Ubicación:* Av. Roosevelt Esq. Islandia
> Google Maps
> Street View
> 
> Del reconocido Estudio de Arquitectos Guevara Ottonello, con lineas y formas puras, de gestos simples y firmes, de mucha transparencia y mucha luz, una arquitectura que lo vuelve un proyecto puro y único al mismo tiempo.
> Sólida construcción y cuidados detalles de terminación.
> 
> Unidades equipadas con cerramientos de aluminio con vidrio DVH, cocinas con muebles bajo y sobre mesada, horno, anafe y campana, dormitorios con placares e interiores completos, pre instalación de aire acondicionado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3´ de Playa Mansa, 8´de Playa Brava, próximo a los principales centros de salud privada y de estudios universitarios, terminal de ómnibus, clubes deportivos y todos los servicios necesarios para una vida confortable y tranquila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Venetian Tower | 68m*











>





Pablito28 said:


> Ahí va...


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | FENDI Château | 85m*




















>














Pablito28 said:


> Pensé que iba a estar más avanzado pero le quedan miles de detalles aún, si no aceleran un poco no creo que lleguen a la temporada 21/22


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Amazing the buildings in Punta del Este.


----------



## el palmesano

*MALDONADO l Pinheiros*
Google Maps
Street View


----------



## el palmesano

*PUNTA DEL ESTE | Poseidón Laguna*











FedericoPaulovich said:


> Fuente


----------

